# TEAM HOW HIGH & ALLSTARS



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

TO ALL THOSE BITCH ASS HATERS WHO SAID I WASNT READY FOR DA 1ST IVE BEEN READY JUST WAITING FOR DA INTERRIOR THEN YOULL SEEN ME IN A HOOD NEAR YOU READY TO BUST EVRYBODY AND ANYBODYS ASS WHO THINKS THEY CAN FUCK WITH ME (WHICH U CANT WE ALL KNOW THIS) IM DA SINGLE PUMP KING !!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good bro can't wait to see it in person


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

CAN WE SAY FAT SPIKE :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMM U DOING IT JOHN  THATS NO JOKE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 10 2009, 11:14 PM~12667216
> *DAMMMMMMMM U DOING IT JOHN  THATS NO JOKE HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn!!!  Looks good!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

What's up Big John car's looking bad as fuck homie,is there a hop tomorrow?


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:ugh: hno: orale puto


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 10 2009, 11:28 PM~12667320
> *What's up Big John car's looking bad as fuck homie,is there a hop tomorrow?
> *


NOT TO SURE YET!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wowser!I quite,that's why I only have 6batt.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good bro


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

GOT DAAAM I THINK AFTER THAT SOME SHOULD BE GLAD YOU DIDNT SHOW UP ON THE FIRST HOMIE FKN BADD :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:   :around: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Malibu High....


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:wow: JESUS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

thats what i allways say!!!



suck it bitch!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

looks real good big john


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks good bangin for a single :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*AND DA ONE AND ONLY;;;;;;;;;;;BIG JOHN SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; DO U ALL GOT THAT?????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

vert nice can smoke 2 that


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 11 2009, 01:12 AM~12667205
> *Can u say,.........Majestics !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

I SEE THE HATE ALREADY :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 11 2009, 06:05 PM~12672419
> *Can u say,.........Majestics !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 10 2009, 11:28 PM~12667320
> *What's up Big John car's looking bad as fuck homie,is there a hop tomorrow?
> *


X2


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 10:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 11 2009, 05:05 PM~12672419


*
CAN YOU SAY WITH THE HELP FROM DENA4LIFE -D :0 BUY THE WAY IM COOL WITH THE MAJESTICS WHAT ARE YOU TRYING 2 SAY?*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 12 2009, 10:33 AM~12679650
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


HERE WE GO


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

workin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn 3rd lick and on the bumper hitting hard.. Nice work John


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 06:43 PM~12679762
> *CAN YOU SAY WITH THE HELP FROM DENA4LIFE -D :0 BUY THE WAY IM COOL WITH THE MAJESTICS WHAT ARE YOU TRYING 2 SAY?[/size][/color]
> *


calm down darrel,This is all hes saying.












Yo Darrel tulsa I picnic this year be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 10 2009, 11:12 PM~12667205
> *CAN WE SAY FAT SPIKE  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 06:28 PM~12684143
> *calm down darrel,This is all hes saying.
> 
> 
> ...


Come on dogg you know them heavy as cars darrel got ain't nothing strong enough to tow them!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 06:28 PM~12684143
> *calm down darrel,This is all hes saying.
> 
> 
> ...



I WILL WITH A 2002 TOWN CAR :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 12 2009, 09:37 PM~12687539
> *Come on dogg you know them heavy as cars darrel got ain't nothing strong enough to tow them!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH I THOUGHT YOU GAVE UP ? AND YOUR NOT THE DREAM TEAM NO MORE SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MY CARS 4 ? PLUS YOU NEAVER WERE A HOPPER WIN YOU WAS WITH THE DREAM TEAM SO DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD THANKS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 09:42 PM~12687612
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH I THOUGHT YOU GAVE UP ? AND YOUR NOT THE DREAM TEAM NO MORE SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MY CARS 4 ? PLUS YOU NEAVER WERE A HOPPER WIN YOU WAS WITH THE DREAM TEAM SO DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD THANKS  :0  :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *


DARREL THE ONLY REASON WHY ANYONE LET'S YOU KICK IT WITH THEM IS CUZ EVERYONE NEEDS A TOKEN BLACK MAN AROUND THERE CREW PERIOD YOU JUST MAKE SHIT FUNNY!! NOW ABOUT THE VIDEOS?? WHAT VIDEOS YOU TAKING ABOUT THE COMMERCIALS FOR PICK A PART???? FOOL I WAS THERE WHEN THE DREAM TEAM STARTED PERIOD, ONCE A MEMBER ALWAYS A MEMBER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 13 2009, 05:47 AM~12687687
> *DARREL THE ONLY REASON WHY ANYONE LET'S YOU KICK IT WITH THEM IS CUZ EVERYONE NEEDS A TOKEN BLACK MAN AROUND THERE CREW PERIOD YOU JUST MAKE SHIT FUNNY!! NOW ABOUT THE VIDEOS?? WHAT VIDEOS YOU TAKING ABOUT THE COMMERCIALS FOR PICK A PART???? FOOL I WAS THERE WHEN THE DREAM TEAM STARTED PERIOD, ONCE A MEMBER ALWAYS A MEMBER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Yes sir!Don't hate on darrell man he just wants on the team thats why he's always mad. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12687822
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Yes sir!Don't hate on darrell man he just wants on the team thats why he's always mad. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah no hating on him, he's a cool dude just [email protected]#king with him, but i do think he want's on thou !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12687822
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Yes sir!Don't hate on darrell man he just wants on the team thats why he's always mad. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 12 2009, 10:09 PM~12687991
> *Nah no hating on him, he's a cool dude just [email protected]#king with him, but i do think he want's on thou !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Jan 13 2009, 06:09 AM~12687999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admit it darrell and maybe will let you on the winning team. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 11:43 PM~12688396
> *Admit it darrell and maybe will let you on the winning team. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 13 2009, 06:53 AM~12688508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kaddymansd (Jan 7, 2009)

suck it up bitch dont worry she will lookn good


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:42 PM~12687612
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH I THOUGHT YOU GAVE UP ? AND YOUR NOT THE DREAM TEAM NO MORE SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MY CARS 4 ? PLUS YOU NEAVER WERE A HOPPER WIN YOU WAS WITH THE DREAM TEAM SO DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD THANKS  :0  :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *


THE BLAH BLAH BLAH MAN!! :uh:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 12 2009, 10:47 PM~12687687
> *DARREL THE ONLY REASON WHY ANYONE LET'S YOU KICK IT WITH THEM IS CUZ EVERYONE NEEDS A TOKEN BLACK MAN AROUND THERE CREW PERIOD YOU JUST MAKE SHIT FUNNY!! NOW ABOUT THE VIDEOS?? WHAT VIDEOS YOU TAKING ABOUT THE COMMERCIALS FOR PICK A PART???? FOOL I WAS THERE WHEN THE DREAM TEAM STARTED PERIOD, ONCE A MEMBER ALWAYS A MEMBER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 si le dolio wha ha ha


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 12 2009, 11:53 PM~12688508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt;;;;;;;;;;;;kool aid in da house


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

oh snap!!!....shitzit getting ready to hit the fan!..."M" placa too....oh hell yea! :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 11 2009, 06:05 PM~12672419
> *Can u say,.........Majestics !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 13 2009, 05:38 AM~12687549
> *I WILL WITH A 2002 TOWN CAR  :0 [/size]
> *


Is 2002 the year or the amount of pounds of lead your gonna use?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 13 2009, 02:12 PM~12693284
> *Is 2002 the year or the amount of pounds of lead your gonna use?
> *


NO IM TALKING ABOUT THE LEAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BAD ACCIENT HAPPEN TO ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF THE MANIACOS C.C. IN TEXAS.HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE TO THE GROUND. THE SAD PART THAT HIS THREE OLD BOY SEATING IN THE BACK SEAT AND GOT 3DEGREE BURNS.HIM AND HIS WIFE ARE HURT ALSO. SO , MANIACOS L.A. ARE GOING TO THROW A PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK 10a.m.



ON SUNDAY 01-18-09.


TO RAISE MONEY TO HELP THOMAS AND FAMILY WITH MEDICAL EXPENSES.

WE ALSO SET AN ACCOUNT FOR MEDICAL BILLS HERE IS THE INFO :
WELLS FARGO BANK -
ROLAND D.


MICHELL - 
ACC#5358364635 - 
THANKS FOR ANY CONTRIBUTION PLEASE PRAY FOR THE HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2009, 04:44 AM~12697424
> *NO IM TALKING ABOUT THE LEAD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


See you this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

10 DAYS LEFT....................


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jan 14 2009, 11:30 PM~12709857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR BIG JOHN WILL BE THERE IF ANYONE THINGS THAT THEY CAN FUCK WITH ME NEW SINGLE PUMP AKA "MALABLUE" THEN MEET ME THERE AND WE CAN DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 14 2009, 10:41 PM~12709963
> *YES SIR BIG JOHN WILL BE THERE IF ANYONE THINGS THAT THEY CAN FUCK WITH ME NEW SINGLE PUMP AKA "MALABLUE" THEN MEET ME THERE AND WE CAN DO THIS!!!!
> *




:worship:   THIS PICNIC IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jan 15 2009, 12:12 AM~12710236
> *:worship:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>GOOD LORD X2G'Z!!!!    :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:41 PM~12709963
> *YES SIR BIG JOHN WILL BE THERE IF ANYONE THINGS THAT THEY CAN FUCK WITH ME NEW SINGLE PUMP AKA "MALABLUE" THEN MEET ME THERE AND WE CAN DO THIS!!!!
> *


LETS SHOW DEEP THIS SUNDAY TO ELYSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY BIG ALLSTAR STYLE SEE WHO SOWS UP FROM THE COMPETITION AND TO SUPPORT THE MANIACOS CC


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT,IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2009, 01:43 PM~12679762
> *CAN YOU SAY WITH THE HELP FROM DENA4LIFE -D :0 BUY THE WAY IM COOL WITH THE MAJESTICS WHAT ARE YOU TRYING 2 SAY?[/size][/color]
> *


WITH THE HELP FROM DENA4LIFE -D :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 15 2009, 01:01 AM~12709528
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hope you can come out this way this summer john,would lov to see that car in person.


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 15 2009, 09:22 PM~12718724
> *Hope you can come out this way this summer john,would lov to see that car in person.
> *


ILL BE OUT THERE TO THIS YEAR!!!!


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

ALL THIS SHIT IN HERE IS JUNK!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 16 2009, 03:06 PM~12725251
> *ALL THIS SHIT IN HERE IS JUNK!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jan 16 2009, 07:05 PM~12727394
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh: ?


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 21 2009, 12:45 AM~12768760
> *:biggrin:
> *


IMA PULL UP TO YOUR CHEESY 87" SINGLE PUMP KAKABU I GOT FRESH PAINT REAL CHROME AND MUSIC WITH A V8 SHACKING IT


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL83 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up big john


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*NONE OF THESE PICTURES IN HERE LOOKS LIKE 90 INCHES TO ME...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *I SEE LEAD-MOBILES BUT NO 90 INCHES. *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 22 2009, 03:45 PM~12784797
> *NONE OF THESE PICTURES IN HERE LOOKS LIKE 90 INCHES TO ME... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I SEE LEAD-MOBILES BUT NO 90 INCHES. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jan 25 2009, 10:43 PM~12814540
> *
> *


 :0 x10


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm just a hater and all,but to me and the rest of the civilized world, all this means nothing when its not even a car anymore. get a freakin longer car or do a reverse 4 link if you need a longer wheelbase.

and thanks for contributing to the lead shortages, chinese toy prices are going up


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2009, 08:41 PM~12823340
> *I'm just a hater and all,but to me and the rest of the civilized world, all this means nothing when its not even a car anymore. get a freakin longer car or do a reverse 4 link if you need a longer wheelbase.
> 
> and thanks for contributing to the lead shortages, chinese toy prices are going up
> *


ANOTHER BITCH ASS HATER!!!! SHOW ME A CAR THAT U GOT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 11:19 PM~12823895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey is that the monster on the door? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> hey is that the monster on the door? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> []i like that crip blue on there] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

oj whats up with my car did your boy put the red suede in it 4 me or what im at the house call me and let me no :0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

what up dee :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:21 AM~12824835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 09:21 PM~12824835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 26 2009, 09:45 PM~12824288
> *hey is that the monster on the door? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAH THATS NOT DA MONSTER!!!! THATS DA HOMIE 'D'!!!! BYE DA WAY WHATS THAT BIG "M" LIFE LIKE HOMEBOY?!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 10:23 PM~12824862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice.


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 26 2009, 11:18 PM~12825523
> *looks real nice.
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 10:19 PM~12824816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOING IT!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 26 2009, 11:22 PM~12825569
> *:thumbsup: DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOING IT!!!
> *



Looks really nice John :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 10:21 PM~12824835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Fuck Whatcha Think
It's a Majestics Thing
You Already Know*

Looking good Big John!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 26 2009, 08:49 PM~12823453
> *ANOTHER BITCH ASS HATER!!!! SHOW ME A CAR THAT U GOT
> *


whats up john i seen vegas was good dog. :biggrin: damm homie they never stop do they i dont under stand if they hate so much then why they allways got ur name in their mouth aint that about a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 27 2009, 01:53 AM~12826554
> *whats up john i seen vegas was good dog. :biggrin: damm homie they never stop do they i dont under stand if they hate so much then why they allways got ur name in their mouth aint that about a bitch :biggrin:
> *


yes sirr!!!! aint that a bitch!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whut up puta man u must of got a lot of rest in vegas your suite was quiet :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 27 2009, 04:46 PM~12832430
> *whut up puta man u must of got a lot of rest in vegas your suite was quiet :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;;;;;;;now that's what I AM TALKING ABOUT;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;TAKE IT 2 DA STREETS AND SERVE THEM;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 27 2009, 04:46 PM~12832430
> *whut up puta man u must of got a lot of rest in vegas your suite was quiet :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: waz up guys


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

WHATS UP TO ALL DA HOMIES IN HERE


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 28 2009, 12:43 AM~12834215
> *WHATS UP TO ALL DA HOMIES IN HERE
> *


Q-VO


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 28 2009, 12:43 AM~12834215
> *WHATS UP TO ALL DA HOMIES IN HERE
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

@ THA AFTER HOP...
ON THE GAS!


MALIBLU VS LUXAMINO from CALIRIDERS C.C.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 27 2009, 11:03 PM~12833961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave: waz up guys
> *


que onda perrito


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Jan 28 2009, 10:10 PM~12844341
> *sup big john
> *


WHATS UP DOG ? WHATS CRACKEN?


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

WHAT UP JOHN! EL TONY IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 10:19 PM~12824816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Sup wit it Big J? Ya'll ready for that interview homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2009, 12:43 AM~12901441
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Sup wit it Big J? Ya'll ready for that interview homie?? :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR !!!!! WHENEVER UR READY DOG LET ME IM DOWN


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 4 2009, 01:01 AM~12901530
> *YES SIR !!!!! WHENEVER UR READY DOG LET ME  IM DOWN
> *


Aight family, I'll see you soon! "I'll Holla!" :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

TEAM ALLSTARS IS COMING TO THE VALLEY TODAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP OR SHOULD I SAY STAY HOME


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 4 2009, 07:05 AM~12902380
> *TEAM ALLSTARS IS COMING TO THE VALLEY TODAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP OR SHOULD I SAY STAY HOME
> *



:yessad:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 4 2009, 11:40 AM~12904161
> *:yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2009, 12:43 PM~12905283
> *:biggrin:
> *


whut up wit u big dawg


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 4 2009, 02:34 PM~12905779
> *whut up wit u big dawg
> *


Man... just waiting for this tax check to come back to upgrade to a second camera so I can roll back to Cali and get ya'll on front street!  I need some pics for DVD covers :0  
How you feelin though homie?


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2009, 02:55 PM~12905951
> *Man... just waiting for this tax check to come back to upgrade to a second camera so I can roll back to Cali and get ya'll on front street!    I need some pics for DVD covers :0
> How you feelin though homie?
> *


whats up we getting the caddy ready to go to moreno valley and look for a red 63 impala doing the damn thing i will show them what the beast is all about doing 90 inches :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:. can you do me a favor and post the vegas clip of the cali rider after hop


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z202/bi...t=15chopped.flvhttp://i107


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m291/mu...nt=CIMG1910.flv


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z202/bi...current=002.flv


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

did anything go down last night?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2009, 01:55 PM~12905951
> *Man... just waiting for this tax check to come back to upgrade to a second camera so I can roll back to Cali and get ya'll on front street!   I need some pics for DVD covers :0
> How you feelin though homie?
> *


everything good on this end dawg when u getting ur tax check i need coils :biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 5 2009, 10:19 AM~12913586
> *whats up we getting the caddy ready to go to moreno valley and look for a red 63 impala doing the damn thing i will show them what the beast is all about doing 90 inches :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:. can you do me a favor and post the vegas clip of the cali rider after hop
> *


SINCE YOUR LOOKING FOR ME, NOW YOU FOUND ME PULL UP ANY TIME ANY DAY IM READY NOW, HERES MY NUMBER 951-591-6986 PULL UP.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 5 2009, 12:27 PM~12915240
> *everything good on this end dawg when u getting ur tax check i need coils  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: me too! and then some! :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 5 2009, 04:51 PM~12917143
> *SINCE YOUR LOOKING FOR ME, NOW YOU FOUND ME PULL UP ANY TIME ANY DAY IM READY NOW, HERES MY NUMBER 951-591-6986 PULL UP.
> *


NOW YOU GOT THE JUICE.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 5 2009, 10:12 PM~12921499
> *NOW YOU GOT THE JUICE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 5 2009, 04:51 PM~12917143
> *SINCE YOUR LOOKING FOR ME, NOW YOU FOUND ME PULL UP ANY TIME ANY DAY IM READY NOW, HERES MY NUMBER 951-591-6986 PULL UP.
> *


dam bear whats crackin :biggrin: your shit working dogg :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 5 2009, 02:51 PM~12917143
> *SINCE YOUR LOOKING FOR ME, NOW YOU FOUND ME PULL UP ANY TIME ANY DAY IM READY NOW, HERES MY NUMBER 951-591-6986 PULL UP.
> *


BEAR CUZZ, WHAT HAVE I BEEN TELLING YOU FOR LAST 2 YRS? THE SAME THING I TOLD YOU LAST NIGHT-U HAVE JUST BEEN CERTIFIED :biggrin: DID YOU SAY 7X  :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 6 2009, 12:47 AM~12922030
> *BEAR CUZZ, WHAT HAVE I BEEN TELLING YOU FOR LAST 2 YRS? THE SAME THING I TOLD YOU LAST NIGHT-U HAVE JUST BEEN CERTIFIED :biggrin: DID YOU SAY 7X   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

CAN NO SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE FUCK WITH MY MALABLUE AND IF U THINK MY SHIT IS JUNK AND THAT IT IS A DOULBLE THEN PULL DA FUCK UP IN FRONT OF IT !!!! CUZ ITS A REAL SINGLE PUMP AND ITS CLEANER THEN ANY OTHER SINGLE PUMP HOPPER OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 6 2009, 01:41 AM~12923152
> *CAN NO SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE FUCK WITH MY MALABLUE AND IF U THINK MY SHIT IS JUNK AND THAT IT IS A DOULBLE THEN PULL DA FUCK UP IN FRONT OF IT !!!! CUZ ITS A REAL SINGLE PUMP AND ITS CLEANER THEN ANY OTHER SINGLE PUMP HOPPER OUT THERE!!!!
> *


what up john


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 6 2009, 01:45 AM~12923159
> *what up john
> *


WHATS UP DOG


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up big john


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 6 2009, 01:41 AM~12923152
> *CAN NO SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE FUCK WITH MY MALABLUE AND IF U THINK MY SHIT IS JUNK AND THAT IT IS A DOULBLE THEN PULL DA FUCK UP IN FRONT OF IT !!!! CUZ ITS A REAL SINGLE PUMP AND ITS CLEANER THEN ANY OTHER SINGLE PUMP HOPPER OUT THERE!!!!
> *


what you really trying to say????......J/K... :biggrin: you malabule was on point wed...... :0......way to represent the "M"......


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 5 2009, 03:51 PM~12917143
> *SINCE YOUR LOOKING FOR ME, NOW YOU FOUND ME PULL UP ANY TIME ANY DAY IM READY NOW, HERES MY NUMBER 951-591-6986 PULL UP.
> *


ENOUGH SAID WE GOING TO DO THIS LIKE A REAL SPORT MY SHIT IS JUNK BUT IT WORKS AND WHO GIVES A SHIT WHAT PEOPLE THINKOR SAY


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 6 2009, 01:41 AM~12923152
> *CAN NO SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE FUCK WITH MY MALABLUE AND IF U THINK MY SHIT IS JUNK AND THAT IT IS A DOULBLE THEN PULL DA FUCK UP IN FRONT OF IT !!!! CUZ ITS A REAL SINGLE PUMP AND ITS CLEANER THEN ANY OTHER SINGLE PUMP HOPPER OUT THERE!!!!
> *


"This is true" haha


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 5 2009, 10:12 PM~12921499
> *NOW YOU GOT THE JUICE.
> *


WHAT UP NENE I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I PULL UP TO THE 63 SO CAN SLAM THAT BUMPER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2009, 09:08 AM~12924341
> *"This is true" haha
> *


WHAT UP WHAT YOU DOING UP SO EARLY IN THE MORNING PEOPLE FROM VEGAS NORMALY SLEEP AT THIS TIME


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 5 2009, 11:12 PM~12921499
> *NOW YOU GOT THE JUICE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 5 2009, 11:44 PM~12921975
> *dam  bear  whats  crackin  :biggrin: your  shit  working dogg  :biggrin:
> *


AMAN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 5 2009, 11:47 PM~12922030
> *BEAR CUZZ, WHAT HAVE I BEEN TELLING YOU FOR LAST 2 YRS? THE SAME THING I TOLD YOU LAST NIGHT-U HAVE JUST BEEN CERTIFIED :biggrin: DID YOU SAY 7X   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 6 2009, 02:41 AM~12923152
> *CAN NO SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE FUCK WITH MY MALABLUE AND IF U THINK MY SHIT IS JUNK AND THAT IT IS A DOULBLE THEN PULL DA FUCK UP IN FRONT OF IT !!!! CUZ ITS A REAL SINGLE PUMP AND ITS CLEANER THEN ANY OTHER SINGLE PUMP HOPPER OUT THERE!!!!
> *


GETUM BIG JHON :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 6 2009, 09:10 AM~12924360
> *WHAT UP WHAT YOU DOING UP SO EARLY IN THE MORNING PEOPLE FROM VEGAS NORMALY SLEEP AT THIS TIME
> *


shoot man, u kno i got a baby boy lol. boy sleep late and wake up early. he worst than me haha. i sleep late and wake up late :biggrin:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

what up bear no pic of the 63,dam i see u lol


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 6 2009, 08:51 AM~12924230
> *what you really trying to say????......J/K... :biggrin: you malabule was on point wed...... :0......way to represent the "M"......
> *


x2 it was active and clean in a big M way :biggrin:


----------



## dgthomas (Nov 26, 2008)

BIG JOHN IS A CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 5 2009, 09:34 AM~12913757
> *http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z202/bi...t=15chopped.flvhttp://i107
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 6 2009, 12:41 AM~12923152
> *CAN NO SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE FUCK WITH MY MALABLUE AND IF U THINK MY SHIT IS JUNK AND THAT IT IS A DOULBLE THEN PULL DA FUCK UP IN FRONT OF IT !!!! CUZ ITS A REAL SINGLE PUMP AND ITS CLEANER THEN ANY OTHER SINGLE PUMP HOPPER OUT THERE!!!!
> *


cleanest single pump and hottest


----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 7 2009, 11:31 PM~12939317
> *cleanest single pump and hottest
> *


GOOD LOOKEN DOG!!!!


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

When we going to see this beautiful thang in SD?


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 6 2009, 11:38 PM~12932287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 10 2009, 12:42 AM~12959557
> *
> *


can you fix my trailer tonight or what?


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 7 2009, 12:38 AM~12932287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


hoime pull up that duplexes when u see us


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Feb 10 2009, 03:23 PM~12964367
> *hoime pull up that duplexes when u see us
> 
> 
> ...


didnt see that caddi when we came down for new years she got that and comes down


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2009, 09:46 PM~12967480
> *didnt see that caddi when we came down for new years  she got that and comes down
> *


homie the cadi comes down will pull it up when we see u


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Feb 10 2009, 10:42 PM~12969269
> *homie the cadi comes down will pull it up when we see u
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john uffin:  CALI RIDERS ALL DAY..........


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 11 2009, 12:20 AM~12970353
> *:thumbsup:
> *


we wil be in town for the socios show with our boys jason kita max and the rest of the big uce out there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 11 2009, 08:39 AM~12971677
> *we wil be in town for the socios show with our boys jason kita max and the rest of the big uce out there
> *


im sure will have a bbq bit going on , i think were coming down in june


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 11 2009, 10:28 AM~12972105
> *im sure will have a bbq bit going on  , i think were coming down in june
> *


cool will see u guys in may for the bbq :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## DA REAL KING (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin :0 :0 :0 :0  
check this out bj i got a double unless u got excuses come see me
or stop posting shit up :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2009, 08:28 AM~12992594
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin :0  :0  :0  :0
> check this out bj i got a double unless u got excuses come see me
> or stop posting shit up :0
> *


 :0 dam he called u bj :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea its a hop what u got march 15 hart park santa ana;;u got it hop it;;we taken it to da stgreets;;a picnic also


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 11 2009, 08:39 AM~12971677
> *we wil be in town for the socios show with our boys jason kita max and the rest of the big uce out there
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Feb 8 2009, 07:33 AM~12939663
> *GOOD LOOKEN DOG!!!!
> *


Shit everybody know how you do it big john. :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2009, 10:55 PM~13014335
> *Shit everybody know how you do it big john. :biggrin:
> *


but the bad part is that nobody pulls up on teamallstars


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 11 2009, 07:39 AM~12971677
> *we wil be in town for the socios show with our boys jason kita max and the rest of the big uce out there
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2009, 08:28 AM~12992594
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin :0  :0  :0  :0
> check this out bj i got a double unless u got excuses come see me
> or stop posting shit up :0
> *


blah blah blah you talking shit lets do this bj :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: is in vegas and i have the car at the shop pull up or shut the fuck up big gal :0


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:47 PM~13023047
> *:0  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOING ON MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 16 2009, 07:55 PM~13023195
> *blah blah blah you talking shit lets do this bj  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: is in vegas and i have the car at the shop pull up or shut the fuck up big gal  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 16 2009, 09:55 PM~13023195
> *blah blah blah you talking shit lets do this bj  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: is in vegas and i have the car at the shop pull up or shut the fuck up big gal  :0
> *


WAZ UP D U SAID BIG GAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TEAMALLSTARS ALL DAY D&J HIGHDROS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLbPSclceGk


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 17 2009, 05:10 PM~13032251
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLbPSclceGk
> *



98" hno: hno: hno: fuck all this youtube shit lets do this what the fuck :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Feb 17 2009, 04:35 PM~13031935
> *WAZ UP D U SAID BIG GAL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: TEAMALLSTARS ALL DAY D&J HIGHDROS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: and you no this man :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;hey big boy[[or darel or dena 4 life;;wants some get some;;kool aid in da house;;;;watch out 4 a shop call :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;who got da money;;huh huh


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 18 2009, 08:54 AM~13038613
> *;;;;;;;;;;;hey big boy[[or darel or dena 4 life;;wants some get some;;kool aid in da house;;;;watch out  4 a shop call :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH LETS DO THIS DONT CALL SHOW UP OLD MAN :0 AND YOUR NOT KOOL AID SO STOP SUCKING KOOL AID DICK THAT RIGHT BIG D SAID IT FUN BOY :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 18 2009, 08:56 AM~13038644
> *;;;;who got da money;;huh  huh
> *


LETS SEE BRING THE MONEY WITH YOU OLD GAL


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 18 2009, 09:07 AM~13038746
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH LETS DO THIS DONT CALL SHOW UP OLD  MAN  :0  AND YOUR NOT KOOL AID SO STOP SUCKING KOOL AID DICK THAT RIGHT BIG D SAID IT FUN BOY  :0
> *


WHAT UP D :wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;SO WHAT HAPPEN D WE WAS WAITHING TO SERVE U;;OR THE WAGON;;BUT U HAD A NO SHOW;;;DON'T CALL AND TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT;;GOT THAT;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin 
check this out bj i got a double unless u got excuses come see me
or stop posting shit up


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2009, 08:23 AM~13058945
> *;;;;;;;;SO WHAT HAPPEN D  WE WAS WAITHING TO SERVE U;;OR THE WAGON;;BUT U HAD A NO SHOW;;;DON'T CALL AND TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT;;GOT THAT;;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> *


 :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 18 2009, 10:09 AM~13038760
> *LETS SEE BRING THE MONEY WITH YOU OLD GAL
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

let me no when ur ready;;;;;;;;;;big d


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good topic


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2009, 09:25 AM~13058962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPENTANCE FILMS WILL BE IN THE HOOOOUSE!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 21 2009, 08:07 PM~13072112
> *REPENTANCE FILMS WILL BE IN THE HOOOOUSE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 23 2009, 02:43 AM~13083610
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Wussup you big bad asz rider! I hope to see all ya'll real soon man. All Stars get down 4sho! Action is always guaranteed!! Much love to all you cats! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
It really sucks I gotta go out of town to get cats RIDING for Real just to make this work. Thats why i called the 1st Volume, "When Riderz Ride". It got alot of cats mad out here, cuz they know those that dont truly swang aint gonna be on DVD... Angel Boy & the Caliriders really got it back alive out here again


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 23 2009, 02:46 PM~13088385
> *Wussup you big bad asz rider! I hope to see all ya'll real soon man. All Stars get down 4sho! Action is  always guaranteed!! Much love to all you cats!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> It really sucks I gotta go out of town to get cats RIDING for Real just to make this work.  Thats why i called the 1st Volume, "When Riderz Ride".  It got alot of cats mad out here, cuz they know those that dont truly swang aint gonna be on DVD...    Angel Boy & the Caliriders really got it back alive out here again
> *


  it should be good dawg glad u comming


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 25 2009, 10:04 PM~13114427
> *
> *


 :biggrin: what up homie.............. :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 10:07 PM~13114457
> *:biggrin: what up homie.............. :biggrin:
> *


wut up homie how u been


----------



## pull1up (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 10:21 PM~12824835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;yea big AL said it;;;i want to see how high pull up;;got that big d*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 28 2009, 03:01 AM~13136341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2009, 09:52 AM~13107520
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> *;;;;;yea big AL said it;;;i want to see how high pull up;;got that big d
> [/quote]
> HA LIL GAL WE WILL BE THERE TO BREAK UR ASS OFF AT UR OWN SHOW SO DONT BE IN A RUSH TO GET SERVED BIG JOHN SAID THAT*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 ;;;;; i will be waiting on u big john   :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> > *;;;;;yea big AL said it;;;i want to see how high pull up;;got that big d
> > [/*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 2 2009, 09:29 PM~13159457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: straight lame im coming for you suckersya suckers need to keep your junk at homeand do your owen workoh my bad i see now why they call ya straight lame :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 2 2009, 09:29 PM~13159457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:04 PM~13166759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 X 100,000,001 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

LOWRIDIN WILL NEVER DIE!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THESE ARE FOR U BIG D AND GIVE SOME TO BIG JOHN;;AND THERE WILL BE SOME LEFT FOR DA GRAY ELCO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2009, 01:49 PM~13167831
> *THESE ARE FOR U BIG D  AND GIVE SOME TO BIG JOHN;;AND THERE WILL BE SOME LEFT FOR DA GRAY ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dammmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2009, 01:04 PM~13166759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the video?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 3 2009, 04:51 PM~13168986
> *wheres the video?
> *


x2


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by v00d00_@Mar 3 2009, 11:38 AM~13165867
> *:twak: straight lame im coming for you suckersya suckers need to keep your junk at homeand do your owen workoh my bad i see now why they call ya straight lame :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY DOES IT MATTER WHO DOES R WORK.. WHO EVER YOU ARE WE GOT A FEW CARS THAT WILL BREAK YO ASS OFF...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 3 2009, 04:51 PM~13168986
> *wheres the video?
> *


 :biggrin: Makin a clip now for this midwest 187


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2009, 02:49 PM~13167831
> *THESE ARE FOR U BIG D  AND GIVE SOME TO BIG JOHN;;AND THERE WILL BE SOME LEFT FOR DA GRAY ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOT DANG! :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2009, 02:49 PM~13167831
> *THESE ARE FOR U BIG D  AND GIVE SOME TO BIG JOHN;;AND THERE WILL BE SOME LEFT FOR DA GRAY ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


I ALREADY BROKE YOUR OLD ASS OFF WITH THE PINK ELCO YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS OLD GAL


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Mar 3 2009, 09:22 PM~13172389
> *WHY DOES IT MATTER WHO DOES R WORK.. WHO EVER YOU ARE WE GOT A FEW CARS THAT WILL BREAK YO ASS OFF...
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:straight lame


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2009, 03:22 PM~13168119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:save some of these for straight lame toooo


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Mar 3 2009, 09:22 PM~13172389
> *WHY DOES IT MATTER WHO DOES R WORK.. WHO EVER YOU ARE WE GOT A FEW CARS THAT WILL BREAK YO ASS OFF...
> *


as heavy as your shits are an still chipping we dont play that in the city :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by v00d00_@Mar 4 2009, 09:35 AM~13176799
> *as heavy as your shits are an still chipping we dont play that in the city :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:ur doubles out there are single out here get that chippersstraight lame with no game :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by v00d00_@Mar 4 2009, 09:39 AM~13176846
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:ur doubles out there are single out here get that chippersstraight lame with no game :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hope your car is there on the 15th We are going to break your ass off.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 3 2009, 09:14 PM~13173201



DONT SAY SHIT ANGEL THIS OLD FUCK LIKES 2 TALK THIS AND TALK THAT AND DOES NOT SHOW UP SO LETS NOT SAY SHIT 2 HIM HE GOT HIS ASS BROKE OFF ON NEW YEARS AND WE GOING 2 BRAKE HIM OFF AT MIKE D HOP :0 </span>


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 4 2009, 09:42 AM~13177515
> *DONT SAY SHIT ANGEL THIS OLD FUCK LIKES 2 TALK THIS AND TALK THAT AND DOES NOT SHOW UP SO LETS NOT SAY SHIT 2 HIM HE GOT HIS ASS BROKE OFF ON NEW YEARS AND WE GOING 2 BRAKE HIM OFF AT MIKE D HOP  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :yessad: we already know


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

MISTER X SUP BIG HOMIE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Mar 4 2009, 01:15 PM~13179912
> *MISTER X SUP BIG HOMIE
> *


sup perro just chillin big dawg tell john sharmuta :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

D, X, JOHN... C u triggaz, i mean brothaz tomoro!


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Mar 4 2009, 09:49 AM~13176990
> *I hope your car is there on the 15th We are going to break your ass off.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: single pump :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 4 2009, 10:42 AM~13177515
> *DONT SAY SHIT ANGEL THIS OLD FUCK LIKES 2 TALK THIS AND TALK THAT AND DOES NOT SHOW UP SO LETS NOT SAY SHIT 2 HIM HE GOT HIS ASS BROKE OFF ON NEW YEARS AND WE GOING 2 BRAKE HIM OFF AT MIKE D HOP  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

619 N THA HOUSE STR8 GAME CC WHAT IT DO :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 4 2009, 04:44 PM~13181626
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 4 2009, 11:43 PM~13187215
> *
> *


WHAT UP OLD MAN


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by b5doubleOG_@Mar 4 2009, 11:29 PM~13187089
> *619 N THA HOUSE STR8 GAME CC WHAT IT DO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :werd: :loco: :loco: :loco: straight lame in the house what it do? nothing but chippin :biggrin:


----------



## v00d00 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by v00d00_@Mar 4 2009, 09:32 AM~13176766
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:save some of these for straight lame toooo
> *


i got something for you here u go :biggrin: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 02:24 PM~13180632
> *D, X, JOHN... C u triggaz, i mean brothaz tomoro!
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 5 2009, 11:25 AM~13190571
> *
> *


WELL I THOUGHT SO!! ANGEEEEEEEL!?!?!! :around: :420:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 5 2009, 02:26 PM~13192998
> *WELL I THOUGHT SO!! beaverrrrrrrr!?!?!! :around:  :420:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 5 2009, 04:38 PM~13193704
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


HAHAHAH WHUT UPPO HAMON


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 5 2009, 04:07 PM~13194000
> *HAHAHAH WHUT UPPO HAMON
> *


chillin big dawg wut up wit ur 40 inches :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 4 2009, 03:18 PM~13180565
> *sup perro just chillin big dawg tell john sharmuta :0
> *


FAT BOY WHAT UP SHARMUTA PUTA!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY DA SICKSIDE AND DIP'N HOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO KOOL AIDS 4PM BE THERE ;;HOP WHAT U GOT;;AND THE OLD MAN WILL BE THERE;;GOT IT;;;;;;;
BIG AL SAID IT;;








THIS IS WHAT THESE GUYS TOLD ME;;NO HOP JUST MOVE IT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 6 2009, 11:19 AM~13201669
> *FAT BOY WHAT UP SHARMUTA PUTA!!!!
> *


gallots galoots biatch :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*see u at kool aids ;;;big d;;;;;big john march 15;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing but junk in this topic.Somebody clear this topic please.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 7 2009, 06:17 PM~13212261
> *see u at kool aids  ;;;big  d;;;;;big john  march 15;;;;;;;;;
> *


*
HOW MUCH CAN I PAY YOU 2 SHUT THE FUCK UP ? ALL YOU DO IS TALK BIG GAL SAID IT BIG GAL SAID THIS BIG GAL SAID THAT GO FUCK OFF AND LETS SE IF YOU SHOW UP 2 KOOL AIDS SHOP ON THAT DAY OYEH BRING YOUR MONEY WITH YOU OLD MAN I DONT WANT 2 HERE YOUR MOUTH BIG D SAID IT OLD FART :0 *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Mar 9 2009, 08:57 AM~13223929
> *Nothing but junk in this topic.Somebody clear this topic please.
> *



NEW MEMBER MUST BE SOME 1 THAT DONT WANT 1 OF US 2 FUCK UP SMAT MAN :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;KING OF WAACHA CC;;;;;;;;;JOSE SAY HE SAID IT;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY BIG D ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; I SEE U ;;BRING UR CAR :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 10:07 AM~13224514
> *NEW MEMBER MUST BE SOME 1 THAT DONT WANT 1 OF US 2 FUCK UP SMART MAN  :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK   *





> *
> *


[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;; WHAT U BRINGING BIG D ??????????????
THESE ARE FOR YOU BIG D IN DA HOUSE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 10 2009, 10:25 AM~13235947
> *
> *


WHY YOU SO WORIED ABOUT ME CUZZ!DON'T FUCK WITH ME AND YOU'LL C ALRIGHT.I KNOW YOU AND YOUR WHOLE CRUE IS NOTHING BUT SCARY ASS ******* WITH LOUD MOUTHS.SEE YA SUNDAY @ KOOLAIDS UNLESS YOU SCARE NOW.


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 11:07 AM~13224514
> *NEW MEMBER MUST BE SOME 1 THAT DONT WANT 1 OF US 2 FUCK UP SMAT MAN  :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK   [/size][/color]
> *


YEAH I MIGHT BE NEW TO THE NET,BUT IM OG IN THE GAME LITTLE HOMIE.IM JUST SPEAKING WHAT I THINK ABOUT ALL THE JUNK IN HERE.AND IF YOU THINK YOU GUYS HAVE CLEAN SHIT,CORRECT ME UNTIL THEN EVERYTHING IS JUNK.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 oh BIG D U GONA GET SERVED; :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(DA REAL KING @ Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM) 




TO ALL THOSE BITCH ASS HATERS WHO SAID I WASNT READY FOR DA 1ST IVE BEEN READY JUST WAITING FOR DA INTERRIOR THEN YOULL SEEN ME IN A HOOD NEAR YOU READY TO BUST EVRYBODY AND ANYBODYS ASS WHO THINKS THEY CAN FUCK WITH ME (WHICH U CANT WE ALL KNOW THIS) IM DA SINGLE PUMP KING !!!!





QUOTE(dena4life-D @ Mar 10 2009, 10:25 AM) 



WHY YOU SO WORIED ABOUT ME CUZZ!DON'T FUCK WITH ME AND YOU'LL C ALRIGHT.I KNOW YOU AND YOUR WHOLE CRUE IS NOTHING BUT SCARY ASS ******* WITH LOUD MOUTHS.SEE YA SUNDAY @ KOOLAIDS UNLESS YOU SCARE NOW. 

NACHO LIBRE Yesterday, 03:59 PM | | Post #322 

New Member

Posts: 3
Joined: Mar 2009




QUOTE(dena4life-D @ Mar 9 2009, 11:07 AM) 
NEW MEMBER MUST BE SOME 1 THAT DONT WANT 1 OF US 2 FUCK UP SMAT MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK [/SIZE][/color]


YEAH I MIGHT BE NEW TO THE NET,BUT IM OG IN THE GAME LITTLE HOMIE.IM JUST SPEAKING WHAT I THINK ABOUT ALL THE JUNK IN HERE.AND IF YOU THINK YOU GUYS HAVE CLEAN SHIT,CORRECT ME UNTIL THEN EVERYTHING IS JUNK 


DIPN714 Yesterday, 08:58 AM |


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Mar 10 2009, 02:54 PM~13238847
> *WHY YOU SO WORIED ABOUT ME CUZZ!DON'T FUCK WITH ME AND YOU'LL C ALRIGHT.I KNOW YOU AND YOUR WHOLE CRUE IS NOTHING BUT SCARY ASS ******* WITH LOUD MOUTHS.SEE YA SUNDAY @ KOOLAIDS UNLESS YOU SCARE NOW.
> *



show your face at koolaid so i can fuck your bitch ass up :0 and just 2 let you no dont have 2 have a crue 4 you fun boy :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 11 2009, 08:21 AM~13247445
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 oh  BIG  D  U GONA GET SERVED; :0  :0  :0
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 08:37 AM~13235489
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY    BIG  D      ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  I  SEE  U  ;;BRING  UR  CAR :0
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 10:35 AM~13236617
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;  WHAT U BRINGING  BIG  D  ??????????????
> THESE  ARE  FOR YOU  BIG  D  IN DA HOUSE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> ...


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WE GOT BIG TROPHYS FOR THE BIG HOPPERS AND LITTLE TROPHYS FOR THE CHIPPERS;;SO IF U GET A CHIPPER TROPHY ;;U WILL NO WHY;;;;I NO NOT U BIG D CAUSE U BE PUTTING IT DOWN;;;BRING OUT UR BEST;;;IF IT BRAKES WE FIX IT FOR YOU;;KOOL AID;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(DIPN714 @ Mar 10 2009, 08:18 AM) 
QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 11 2009, 10:27 AM~13248123
> *show your face at koolaid so i can fuck your bitch ass up  :0 and just 2 let you no dont have 2 have a crue 4 you fun boy  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: [/size][/color]
> *


SLOW YOUR ROW TUFF GUY,MAKE SURE YOU DON'T SHOOT YOUR SELF.YOU MAKE ME LAUGH WITH YOUR BULL SHIT CUZZ.AN ILL C @ KOOLAID SUN.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Mar 12 2009, 07:05 PM~13264776
> *SLOW YOUR ROW TUFF GUY,MAKE SURE YOU DON'T SHOOT YOUR SELF.YOU MAKE ME LAUGH WITH YOUR BULL SHIT CUZZ.AN ILL C @ KOOLAID SUN.
> *



blah blah blah im not your cuz blood see you sunday bitch boy hno: hno: :rant: :rant: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13262512
> *QUOTE(DIPN714 @ Mar 10 2009, 08:18 AM)
> QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM)
> blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please
> *



IM GANGBAGGIN SUNDAY OYEH BIG D SAID IT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i know this is going to be on film i want to see this :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea we got rolling video gona be there filiming all u guys hopping or chipping come have a good time;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 14 2009, 07:20 AM~13278534
> *yea  we got  rolling video gona be there filiming all u guys hopping or chipping come have a good time;;;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL  SAID  IT  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *



just like i said you dont want 2 fuck with us and just look we got yor ass oyeh big d said it fun boy :0 now post up pic jack ass oyeh dont tell me you dont have pic of the car :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

HOW HEAVY ARE THOES CARS CUZZ?YOU MADAFUKERS HAD TO USE A DIESEL TO TOW THEM!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Mar 16 2009, 03:31 PM~13297652
> *HOW HEAVY ARE THOES CARS CUZZ?YOU MADAFUKERS HAD TO USE A DIESEL TO TOW THEM!
> *



THATS WHAT YOU BRING YOUR CAR ON WIN YOUR GOING 2 FUCK SOME 1 UP AND YOU DONT WANT 2 STICK AROUND 4 THE POLICE  BITCH BOY I WAS LOOKING 4 YOU BUT I GUESS YOU JUST A BITCH LIKE THE REST THAT TALK SHIT THANKS BITCH BOY YOU WOULD OF GOT FUCK UP SUNDAY FUCKING WITH HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS YOU DID GOOD NOT SAYING NOTHING SEE I TOLD YOU THAT YOU YOU A SMART MAN  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 16 2009, 07:09 PM~13299174
> *THATS WHAT YOU BRING YOUR CAR ON WIN YOUR GOING 2 FUCK SOME 1 UP AND YOU DONT WANT 2 STICK AROUND 4 THE POLICE   BITCH BOY I WAS LOOKING 4 YOU BUT I GUESS YOU JUST A BITCH LIKE THE REST THAT TALK SHIT THANKS BITCH BOY YOU WOULD OF GOT FUCK UP SUNDAY FUCKING WITH HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS YOU DID GOOD NOT SAYING NOTHING SEE I TOLD YOU THAT YOU YOU A SMART MAN    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> *


LAST TIME I SLAPED A BOY,HE HAD TO REPLACE HIS GRILL .IM NOT GOING TO SAY THAT YOU TALK LIKE YOU GOT BALLS CAUSE ALL YOU DO IS TYPE LIKE A BITCH THAT YOU ARE.AND YES I WAS @ KOOLAID AND SAW YOUR ASS WATCHING YOUR BACK ALL DAY.AND NEXT TIME IM GOING TO SHOW YOU WHO'S THE BICH BOY.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Mar 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13301537
> *LAST TIME I SLAPED A BOY,HE HAD TO REPLACE HIS GRILL .IM NOT GOING TO SAY THAT YOU TALK LIKE YOU GOT BALLS CAUSE ALL YOU DO IS TYPE LIKE A BITCH THAT YOU ARE.AND YES I WAS @ KOOLAID AND SAW YOUR ASS WATCHING YOUR BACK ALL DAY.AND NEXT TIME IM GOING TO SHOW YOU WHO'S THE BICH BOY.
> *



blah blah blah you a real bitch i thought you were going 2 do this and do that shut up bitch boy and do what you do if i said i was going 2 do something im going 2 do it just like i said i will see you at koolaids if you not a bitch and just like i thought a real bitch talking about next time go fuck yourself fun boy and no i was not watching my back i dont have 2 you a bitch plus it was 25 bloods from my hood that was watching my back 4 me  dont tell me you did not see that right bitch boy a buy the way i keep a :machinegun: and if i dont 1 of my boys have 1 or2 or 3 or 4 so try me and see if i have 2 watch my back i dont think so :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: hno: hno: hno: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## hub-city (Mar 11, 2007)

WHY WE ALL JUST CAN'T GET ALONG


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 17 2009, 01:52 AM~13302435
> *blah blah blah you a real bitch i thought you were going 2 do this and do that shut up bitch boy and do what you do if i said i was going 2 do something im going 2 do it just like i said i will see you at koolaids if you not a bitch and just like i thought a real bitch talking about next time go fuck yourself fun boy and no i was not watching my back i dont have 2 you a bitch plus it was 25 bloods from my hood that was watching my back 4 me   dont tell me you did not see that right bitch boy a buy the way i keep a  :machinegun: and if i dont 1 of my boys have 1 or2 or 3 or 4 so try me and see if i have 2 watch my back i dont think so  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: [/size][/color]
> *


THE ONLY THING I KNOW YOU KEEP LOADED IS A FULLY CHARGE DILDO.AND YOU AND ALL YOUR CHEERLEADERS CAN LICK ME SEXY.HAHAHAHAHA CRIPS DON'T DIE,WE MULTIPLY!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

that non since F's up the scene. ya'll need to quit pushing them on...
Repent foo's.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 17 2009, 12:15 PM~13305125
> *that non since F's up the scene. ya'll need to quit pushing them on...
> Repent foo's.
> *


  lots of drama in here.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2009, 12:50 PM~13305862
> *
> lots of drama in here.
> *


4real. This site is about cars...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

No offense D. I know you didn't start it, but dont let someone keep you heated and fall to that level over some bs homie. Brush it off.
-Repent


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

* DA HOP WHAT U GOT CHAMP [[ THAT ]]] DAY BIG AL SAID IT;;BUT I AINT FINISH;
















;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG D IN DA HOUSE ;;;;BIG AL SAID IT''''''''''''''HOLD ON TO UR MONEY;;BIG D I AIN'T THROUGHT








BIG INCHES








BIG AL WILL BE BACK;;GOOD SHOW GUYS;THANKS FOR COMMING;;







*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey leo,where did you get that jacket from?been looking for one just like that.let me know what's up.


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup john big d...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 17 2009, 09:54 PM~13311563
> *Hey leo,where did you get that jacket from?been looking for one just like that.let me know what's up.
> *


Y U DON'T FIT IN ONE !!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 18 2009, 03:09 AM~13313126
> *Y U DON'T FIT IN ONE !!!
> *


Hatter!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 18 2009, 09:53 AM~13314941
> *Hatter!
> *


you should have said ....'LOOK WHO'S TALKING :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 17 2009, 07:29 PM~13309639
> *        DA HOP WHAT U GOT CHAMP [[  THAT ]]]  DAY BIG AL SAID IT;;BUT I AINT FINISH;
> 
> 
> ...


*
BIG AL IT WAS A GOOD ASS HOP AND TURN OUT I KNOW UR NOT DONE SO IL BE READY WHEN UR READY!!!!*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<!--QuoteBegin-DIPN714*        DA HOP WHAT U GOT</span> CHAMP [[  THAT ]]]  DAY BIG AL SAID IT;;BUT I AINT FINISH;
<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC005622.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/wagon.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG   D  IN  DA HOUSE  ;;;;BIG  AL  SAID  IT''''''''''''''HOLD ON TO UR MONEY;;BIG  D  I AIN'T THROUGHT
<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC005662.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
       BIG INCHES
<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00563.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  BIG  AL  WILL BE BACK;;GOOD  SHOW  GUYS;THANKS FOR COMMING;;
<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00542.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*[/quote]
[;;;;;;;;;;;;THE ELCO IS BACK SO DO U GUYS WANT A REMATCH;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;FIXED;;;;;;;


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2009, 07:07 PM~13319172
> *big chipper</span></span>
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Stock Clean in and out never cut 61 Bubble for only 17k. Financing available believe it or not. L.A. area(-0-'course!) -Holla 4 mo info


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

wut up john


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 18 2009, 09:58 PM~13321871
> * wut up john
> *


WHATS UP DOG


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13321887
> *WHATS UP DOG
> *


my boy :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2009, 06:07 PM~13319172
> *big chipper</span></span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 was up big john :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;ARE RIGHT LAID BACK IN DA LAC;;IF U THINK ELCO IS CHIPPING BRING IT ON</span> </span>


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 18 2009, 10:50 PM~13322489
> *my boy :biggrin:
> *


whats up dog?


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup john :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Mar 19 2009, 10:23 PM~13333529
> *sup john :wave:
> *


what it do


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 17 2009, 07:29 PM~13309639
> *        DA HOP WHAT U GOT CHAMP [[  THAT ]]]  DAY BIG AL SAID IT;;BUT I AINT FINISH;
> 
> 
> ...


*

Any video??*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 AM~13324812
> *;ARE RIGHT LAID BACK IN DA LAC;;IF U THINK ELCO IS CHIPPING BRING IT ON</span> </span>
> *


ILL PULL UP ON THAT ELCO BIG GAL!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;ready 4 ya ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

a john u know what volume big fish tha hop is on


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

WASSUP HOMIE SO WHENS IT COMMING OUT AGAIN?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 22 2009, 02:13 AM~13351761
> *WASSUP HOMIE SO WHENS IT COMMING OUT AGAIN?
> *


today :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 AM~13324812
> *;ARE RIGHT LAID BACK IN DA LAC;;IF U THINK ELCO IS CHIPPING BRING IT ON</span> </span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: na its cool i dont hop with cars that get stuck pull up a 4 door 90 lac street car SINGLE PUMP and we can see what it do

AND TONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME SAID IT :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;sure;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

sure what :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13371022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Smooth pic brotha


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13371022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pull up laid back in da caddy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

let me no and i will be there</span>


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13371022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT IDIOT DOING? HOLDING THE DOOR ?


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 25 2009, 08:34 PM~13391203
> *pull up laid back in da caddy
> *


go work on that stuck shit box,oh by the way very nice shallow rims on the elco lol

you need to change the sticker on ur tailgate to i get stuck and big al said it lol hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## CItYSLicKErS (Mar 26, 2009)

BIG J DID U GET STUCK AT KOOLAIDS HOPPIN BEACH CITY AND THEY BUST YO ASS N U GOT BUTT HURT :angry: :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13371022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass flick dog !!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 25 2009, 08:35 PM~13391223
> *let me no and i will be there</span>
> *


WE WILL BE IN SAN DIEGO!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 26 2009, 09:17 PM~13403389
> *WE WILL BE IN SAN DIEGO!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;how about the santa fe dam;;; there's a show there sunday;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

compton s finiest


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 28 2009, 02:21 AM~13414271
> *
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 28 2009, 01:21 AM~13414271
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13371022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS ALL WE DO IS BUMPER CHECKIN SO GET READY ALL YOU CHIPPERS GET READY :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 26 2009, 08:26 PM~13402687
> *clean ass flick dog !!!!
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: team all starts was smashing the bumper in SD.you guys are lucky I retire.lol.good job fools.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2009, 10:58 PM~13428725
> *
> *



IS THIS CAR GONNA BE IN TULSA IN JUNE.


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 30 2009, 02:38 PM~13430084
> *:biggrin: team all starts was smashing the bumper in SD.you guys are lucky I retire.lol.good job fools.
> *


x2 big johns doing the most. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00628.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;sandiego;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 29 2009, 10:58 PM~13428725
> *
> *


GOOD FLICK DOG !!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 30 2009, 04:48 PM~13435233
> *<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00628.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;sandiego;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


THERES TWO CHIPPERS IN THIS PICTURE AND IM NOT ONE OF THEM!!!!


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 30 2009, 10:13 PM~13439478
> *THERES TWO CHIPPERS IN THIS PICTURE AND IM NOT ONE OF THEM!!!!
> *


WASSUP BIG JOHN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;HEY BIG JOHN I AIN'T ONE EITHER HUH;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHERE IS DA HOP THIS WEEK END;;ELCO FIXED NOW


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE (Dec 21, 2008)

WERE ARE WE GOIN YIS WEEK BIG JOHN AND DENA 4 LILE- D


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 10:35 PM~13439745
> *WERE ARE WE GOIN YIS WEEK BIG JOHN AND DENA 4 LILE- D
> *


Where you guys gonna get down at!???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 31 2009, 10:39 AM~13444020
> *Where you guys gonna get down at!????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


santa barbara :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 30 2009, 03:48 PM~13435233
> *huh</span>*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

mr. x took it


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 31 2009, 02:42 PM~13445511
> *:0
> santa barbara :0
> *





*VENTURA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*ANGELBOY I SEE YOU COME DOWN SUNDAY FOR DA HOP*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 05:13 PM~13447148
> *VENTURA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS SUNDAY APRIL 5
> *


same shit :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 10:15 PM~13439503
> *WASSUP BIG JOHN
> *


wad up


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 30 2009, 10:25 PM~13439624
> *SO WHERE IS DA HOP THIS WEEK END;;ELCO FIXED  NOW
> *


SB YOU GOING TO BE OUT THERE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOODTIMES IN THE HOUSE.sup guys


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up big john any word on the chrome????


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 06:14 PM~13447161
> *ANGELBOY I SEE YOU COME DOWN SUNDAY FOR DA HOP
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 06:13 PM~13447148
> *
> CAN SOME ONE POST THE ADRESS PLEASE*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;go 2 map quest and get directions;;;;;;;;


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 06:13 PM~13447148
> *VENTURA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS SUNDAY APRIL 5
> *


4sho! Thanks Ya'll! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 1 2009, 08:01 AM~13452551
> *heres da number 805 253 5141 or 805 253 5150*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

D ALWAYS IN THA WAY


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 31 2009, 08:44 PM~13449889
> *wad up
> *


ur butt :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CHIP!! TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

WHATS *no joke* :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*HAY!!! BIG GALLLLL[/SIZE]* :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 2 2009, 03:14 PM~13467095
> *CHIP!! TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


SPIKER!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;; bring that chipper back out spike :0 :0 :0 </span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

gray coil are in stock


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

when and where all that go down??


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 3 2009, 07:59 AM~13474445
> *when and where all that go down??
> *


San Diego for the Majestics picnic...


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Munchin247_@Apr 3 2009, 01:01 PM~13476274
> *San Diego for the Majestics picnic...
> *


coo thanks


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

YA THATS RIGHT I WAS DA 1ST TO BUILD A SINGLE PUMP DOING 90 AND I GAVE YOU ALL ENOUGH TIME TO CATCH UP AND NOBODY COULD DO IT !!!! SO I WENT AHEAD AND GOT MY CAR TO DO 95 NOW AND IM GOING TO GIVE U ALL A LIL MORE TIME TO CATCH UP AND THEN IM GOING FOR DA 100 SO IF ANY ONE THINKS THAT THEY CAN FUCK WITH MY SINGLE PUMP THEN GIVE ME A CALL (6617287615) AND WE CAN DO THIS I MEAN ANY ONE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO IT IS!!!!IM DA KING OF THIS SINGLE PUMP SHIT DONT 4GET THAT!!!!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

EVERYTHING IN HERE LOOKS LIKE PICK YOUR PART.NOTHING BUT JUNK.LOOKS LIKE JUNK YARD WARD WAAAAAHHHHHAAAA.ALL YOU GUYS FUCKED THE LOWRIDER SCENE WITH ALL THIS JUNK.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK U GOT THE SINGLE BUT THE DOUBLE U NEED 2 PULL UP AGAIN;;


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

dam john u got HATERZ i personally think there ur fanz :worship: lol


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Apr 4 2009, 12:24 AM~13481049
> *EVERYTHING IN HERE LOOKS LIKE PICK YOUR PART.NOTHING BUT JUNK.LOOKS LIKE JUNK YARD WARD WAAAAAHHHHHAAAA.ALL YOU GUYS FUCKED THE LOWRIDER SCENE WITH ALL THIS JUNK.
> *


what do you got, talking all that shit, when you get something then talk or post it


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Apr 4 2009, 12:24 AM~13481049
> *EVERYTHING IN HERE LOOKS LIKE PICK YOUR PART.NOTHING BUT JUNK.LOOKS LIKE JUNK YARD WARD WAAAAAHHHHHAAAA.ALL YOU GUYS FUCKED THE LOWRIDER SCENE WITH ALL THIS JUNK.
> *


show wut u got homie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 4 2009, 11:27 AM~13482882
> *<span style='color:red'>FOR WHAT YOUR SHIT GETS STUCK THATS RIGHT ALBERT LOKO SAID IT!!!!!!!! BUT ILL GIVE JOHN FOR THAT...SINGLE 100  NOT STUCK... *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Apr 4 2009, 11:34 AM~13482903
> *dam john u got HATERZ i personally think there ur fanz  :worship: lol
> *


YOUR ONE TO TALK ......YOUR THE ONE THAT TALKS THE MOST SHIT ON HERE AND DONT BACK IT UP!!!!!! THATS RIGHT I SAID IT AND WHAT........WE WILL TALK LATER HOMIE..... :angry:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 6 2009, 09:08 AM~13495464
> *YOUR ONE TO TALK ......YOUR THE ONE THAT TALKS THE MOST SHIT ON HERE AND DONT BACK IT UP!!!!!! THATS RIGHT I SAID IT AND WHAT........WE WILL TALK LATER HOMIE..... :angry:
> *


a homie u dont even know me so what u talkin about....


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 6 2009, 10:09 PM~13503454
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Apr 7 2009, 12:57 AM~13504001
> *a homie u dont even know me so what u talkin about....
> *


OOOPPPSSSS....... YOU GOT TO CHANGE YOUR NAME HOMIE THATS GOING TO PUT YOU IN A WRECK......DESPENCA


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

<<<<got to read tha car club next tyme


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Apr 7 2009, 04:39 PM~13510438
> *<<<<got to read tha car club next tyme
> *


YOU STILL GOT TO CHANGE THAT NAME HOMIE FUCK KOOLAID I SAID IT...... :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 7 2009, 08:27 PM~13513114
> *YOU STILL GOT TO CHANGE THAT NAME HOMIE FUCK KOOLAID I SAID IT...... :angry:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up hommie so how waz wedding on sunday


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Apr 7 2009, 11:00 PM~13514302
> *waz up hommie so how waz wedding on sunday
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup heights


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 7 2009, 09:27 PM~13513114
> *YOU STILL GOT TO CHANGE THAT NAME HOMIE FUCK KOOLAID I SAID IT...... :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

i ant changin shit u can hate tha other koolaid


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Apr 8 2009, 04:45 PM~13521100
> *i ant changin shit  u can hate tha other koolaid
> *


fuckit you know who im talking about.......FUCK KOOLAID


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Apr 4 2009, 11:34 AM~13482903
> *dam john u got HATERZ i personally think there ur fanz  :worship: lol
> *


SHUT UP, YOU COCK RIDER. :twak:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 6 2009, 09:08 AM~13495464
> *YOUR ONE TO TALK ......YOUR THE ONE THAT TALKS THE MOST SHIT ON HERE AND DONT BACK IT UP!!!!!! THATS RIGHT I SAID IT AND WHAT........WE WILL TALK LATER HOMIE..... :angry:
> *


ON BLAST! :buttkick:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

> SHUT UP, YOU COCK RIDER. :twak:
> [/quo lmao @this *** talkin about cock u must like it...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

NO HATERS ALLOWED ON THIS TOPIC!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 10 2009, 09:37 PM~13543663
> *NO HATERS ALLOWED ON THIS TOPIC!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 10 2009, 09:37 PM~13543663
> *NO HATERS ALLOWED ON THIS TOPIC!!!!
> *


 :0 ANGELBOY :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 11 2009, 10:44 PM~13550886
> *
> *


*GOODTIMER WHATS UP HOMIE*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey big john what ya bringing 2 da hop 2 nite?????????</span>; kool aids 2 nite april 14</span></span>


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 14 2009, 08:06 AM~13571026
> *hey big john what ya bringing 2 da hop 2 nite?????????</span>;                kool aids  2 nite april 14</span></span>
> *


big john said he's giving u a pass for tonigth only


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 14 2009, 07:06 AM~13571026
> *hey big john what ya bringing 2 da hop 2 nite?????????</span>;                kool aids  2 nite april 14</span></span>
> *


wut up al sickside in da house


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 14 2009, 04:14 PM~13576136
> *
> wut up al sickside in da house
> *


*your 63 rag in my house* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO WON;;U BE DA JUDGE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 15 2009, 08:26 AM~13582384
> *WHO WON;;U BE DA JUDGE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

allbluedup you were a no show what it do see you at the shop with your car today so you can work on that shit :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 15 2009, 09:32 AM~13582871
> *allbluedup you were a no show what it do see you at the shop with your car today so you can work on that shit  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't trip ill be their!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 15 2009, 06:44 AM~13582066
> *your 63 rag in my house :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 15 2009, 11:09 AM~13583727
> *
> haha
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 15 2009, 11:09 AM~13583727
> *
> haha
> *


shot me a pm hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Apr 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13588212
> *sup big john
> *


whats up dog!!!!


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 15 2009, 08:26 AM~13582384
> *looking from some of the pics it looks like a tie </span>*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 15 2009, 04:18 PM~13587312
> *shot me a pm hehehe  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :0 





































syke :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 16 2009, 02:11 PM~13596345
> *pm sent :0
> syke :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

WHAT UP JOHN?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________








​


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 16 2009, 02:11 PM~13596345
> *pm sent :0
> syke :biggrin:
> *


what up mike :wave: :wave:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Apr 17 2009, 08:50 PM~13611660
> *what up mike :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up gamer wut it doo


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 23 2009, 09:12 AM~13665825
> *
> *


Wut up D'zL!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2009, 08:15 AM~13665848
> *Wut up D'zL!
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHAT IT DO


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 23 2009, 09:22 AM~13665908
> *:wave:  :wave: WHAT IT DO
> *


Man... as soon as I get this new camera, Im Team How High supporting All Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2009, 01:05 PM~13679241
> *Man... as soon as I get this new camera, Im Team How High supporting All Day! :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR !!!!THATS WHAT DA FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT DOG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

big john i will have that money for the chrome on monday my phone is off but call fred when you get this homie


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

:420: :h5:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SEE U TUE KOOLAID


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 27 2009, 10:36 AM~13703458
> *SEE U TUE KOOLAID
> *


 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 25 2009, 11:57 PM~13691314
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


VERY NICE AVATAR BROTHA! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

:wave: sup big john


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 3 2009, 10:00 AM~13770391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN!! A HOP!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'LL 4SHIGGADEE BE AT THAT ONE TOO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 3 2009, 10:00 AM~13770391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Might bring my junk and come play with you guys JP..


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

QVO :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=56878807
RETALIATE ON TAPE ALL STARS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 3 2009, 10:00 AM~13770391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STRAIGHTGAME C.C WILL BE TO SERVE EVERYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 3 2009, 01:02 PM~13771291
> *Might bring my junk and come play with you guys JP..
> *


COME ON DOWN U KNOW UR ALWAYZ WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@May 4 2009, 06:04 PM~13783815
> *STRAIGHTGAME C.C WILL BE TO SERVE EVERYBODY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON DOWN ACTUALLY IT'S UP FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@May 4 2009, 06:04 PM~13783815
> *STRAIGHTGAME C.C WILL BE TO SERVE EVERYBODY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW MIKEY U KNOW IL "SERVNU2"ALL DAY EVERY DAY ESPECIALLY ON SUNDAYS!!!!


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 5 2009, 12:10 AM~13788232
> *NOW MIKEY U KNOW IL "SERVNU2"ALL DAY EVERY DAY ESPECIALLY ON SUNDAYS!!!!
> *


O YEAH THANKS FOR LETTING ME HAVE THAT BACK PUMP</span>:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@May 4 2009, 11:17 PM~13788291
> *O YEAH THANKS FOR LETTING ME HAVE THAT BACK PUMP</span>:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

* THANKS FOR THE NEW TOY!!! *


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 5 2009, 09:09 AM~13790324
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ILL BRING SOME OF THAT CALI KUSH FOR YOU SO U CAN STAY OUT OF IT.. 
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@May 5 2009, 10:31 AM~13791845
> *ILL BRING SOME OF THAT CALI KUSH FOR YOU SO U CAN STAY OUT OF IT..
> :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


  yessir


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 5 2009, 10:25 PM~13799097
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW CHIPPIN ASS D DIDN'T GET BROKE OFF :0 :0


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@May 5 2009, 11:19 PM~13799492
> *I KNOW CHIPPIN ASS D DIDN'T GET BROKE OFF  :0  :0
> *


SINGLE AGAINST DOUBLE
SINGLE TAKES THE WIN
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 6 2009, 02:59 PM~13806715
> *SINGLE AGAINST DOUBLE
> SINGLE TAKES THE WIN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 6 2009, 04:26 PM~13806911
> *x2
> *


IS THAT THE NEXT LEVEL REGAL?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY B AT KOOL AIDS NEXT TUESDAY NIGHT;;GREAT BIG HOP GOING DOWN


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 5 2009, 10:47 AM~13791419
> * THANKS FOR THE NEW TOY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THAT JUNK YARD @ ?.I MIGHT NEED A COUPLE OF PARTS OF THEM CARS.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kool aid hopping





http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/cc...nt=MVI_3668.flv[/url
[url=http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/ccarriii/?action=view&current=MVI_3669.flv]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/cc...nt=MVI_3669.flv


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP er


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

rules are in for the delano majestics hop


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@May 6 2009, 09:37 PM~13811163
> *IS THAT THE NEXT LEVEL REGAL?
> *


yeah next leveler regal


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 7 2009, 07:25 AM~13813847
> *kool  aid  hopping
> http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/cc...nt=MVI_3668.flv[/url
> [url=http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/ccarriii/?action=view¤t=MVI_3669.flv]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s298/cc...nt=MVI_3669.flv://http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=MVI_3669.flv
> *


new toys for koolaid


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CAN </span>MAKE; IT ;SHOW THEM HOW IT'S DONE;;MAY 12 7 PM</span>


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*THANKS FOR THE NEW TOY!! WE THREW THAT STRAIGHT GAME RECIPE UP N THEIR.....* :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 8 2009, 09:21 PM~13833158
> *THANKS FOR THE NEW TOY!! WE THREW THAT STRAIGHT GAME RECIPE UP N THEIR..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 9 2009, 12:29 PM~13837119
> *<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Majestics May 24th 2009
> ...


Are kids free? If so, whats the ending age?


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 9 2009, 11:31 AM~13837139
> *Are kids free? If so, whats the ending age?
> *


14 and under are free


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 9 2009, 12:38 PM~13837167
> *14 and under are free
> *


Coo, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 8 2009, 04:33 PM~13830243
> *CAN </span>MAKE; IT  ;SHOW THEM HOW IT'S DONE;;MAY 12  7 PM</span>
> *


we will be there!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: HEEEEEEY QUE TAL


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

Wut up serafin its mario how.u doing


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

daryl come get your truck!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

T T T


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP er


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 9 2009, 10:40 PM~13840359
> *Wut up serafin its mario how.u doing
> *


Good homie ready for the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@May 13 2009, 07:57 PM~13879992
> *Good homie ready for the Monte  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13901180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS FLYER!!!!


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 16 2009, 12:06 AM~13903074
> *BADASS FLYER!!!!
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 16 2009, 12:06 AM~13903074
> *BADASS FLYER!!!!
> *


THANKS :biggrin: NEXT WEEK BRO  LETS DO THIS


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 16 2009, 01:26 PM~13906171
> *THANKS :biggrin: NEXT WEEK BRO  LETS DO THIS
> *


I'll be out shootin every second with class.... in HD! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil lincoln lover (May 7, 2009)

U no how d4l and all stars do it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13941796
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 19 2009, 11:16 PM~13942291
> *
> *


i got something for that blue car homie u on deck or u working on it


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 20 2009, 11:56 AM~13947492
> *i got something for that blue car homie u on deck or u working on it
> *


YES HE IS READY FOR YOU


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 20 2009, 10:56 AM~13947492
> *i got something for that blue car homie u on deck or u working on it
> *



bring that mutha fuker to our show we gonna have a after hop too


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 20 2009, 02:19 PM~13949044
> *bring that mutha fuker to our show we gonna have a after hop too[/size]
> *


I CANT WAIT! Holla at me about Pit Info BIGrob!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 20 2009, 07:18 PM~13952341
> *I CANT WAIT!  Holla at me about Pit Info BIGrob!
> *


just call me when you get to the show


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 20 2009, 02:27 PM~13948377
> *YES HE IS READY FOR YOU
> *


figures this guy had to answer im gonna break ur ass off just for ur reply un less u own the BLUE car no need for ur replys :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 21 2009, 06:34 AM~13955923
> *just call me when you get to the show
> *


Pass the number big dog, i dont have a chirper anymore. And dont forget about you interview homie! Trying to get a Delano segment done. Puttin em on da map Film wise is wussup  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 21 2009, 10:10 AM~13957648
> *figures  this guy had to answer im gonna break ur ass off just for ur reply un less u own the BLUE car no need for ur replys  :0  :0  :0
> *


Jesus knows i love you HardCore Riderz!! :0 :cheesy: This gonna be so deezang fun!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

DROOOOOE! WASSUP HOMIE U NEED MY NUM OR SOMETHIN!???


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 21 2009, 01:01 PM~13958184
> *DROOOOOE!  WASSUP HOMIE U NEED MY NUM OR SOMETHIN!???
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@May 21 2009, 11:31 AM~13958510
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0
> *


sup BK :biggrin: got yo ash on camera too foo! caught slippin! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13957648
> *figures  this guy had to answer im gonna break ur ass off just for ur reply un less u own the BLUE car no need for ur replys  :0  :0  :0
> *



WOW ARE YOU PLAYING OR WHAT :dunno: :dunno: IF NOT LETS DO THIS THE CAR STAY READY  IF YOU WANT YOU CAN COME 2 US OR WELL COME 2 YOU LET ME NO :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 20 2009, 10:56 AM~13947492
> *i got something for that blue car homie u on deck or u working on it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 21 2009, 11:08 PM~13966277
> *WOW ARE YOU PLAYING OR WHAT  :dunno:  :dunno: IF NOT LETS DO THIS THE CAR STAY READY    IF YOU WANT YOU CAN COME 2 US OR WELL COME 2 YOU LET ME NO  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


D do this at our show


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 22 2009, 06:31 AM~13967831
> *D do this at our show
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13957648
> *figures  this guy had to answer im gonna break ur ass off just for ur reply un less u own the BLUE car no need for ur replys  :0  :0  :0
> *


you see D gave the green light for our show talk is chep


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 22 2009, 12:08 AM~13966277
> *WOW ARE YOU PLAYING OR WHAT  :dunno:  :dunno: IF NOT LETS DO THIS THE CAR STAY READY    IF YOU WANT YOU CAN COME 2 US OR WELL COME 2 YOU LET ME NO  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 22 2009, 01:08 AM~13966277
> *WOW ARE YOU PLAYING OR WHAT  :dunno:  :dunno: IF NOT LETS DO THIS THE CAR STAY READY    IF YOU WANT YOU CAN COME 2 US OR WELL COME 2 YOU LET ME NO  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


fuck yea im serious chipper is it urs or johns but yea im serious if it aint urs dont reply neither or ill brake ur ass off too :0


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 22 2009, 08:52 AM~13967995
> *you see D gave the green light for our show talk is chep
> *


look at this guy talk is chep man cheap dog cheap.... ill brake ur ass off too ...... :0


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 22 2009, 10:06 AM~13968600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what the fuck u laughing at im still going to bust ur ass when see u


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 22 2009, 08:41 AM~13968991
> *look at this guy talk is chep man cheap dog cheap.... ill brake ur ass off too ...... :0
> *


if you got a single pump street car you can try.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

WHY CAN'T WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 22 2009, 08:54 AM~13969141
> *WHY CAN'T WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :biggrin:
> *


this fool dont know my car


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13969150
> *this fool dont know my car
> *


i got something for ur piece of shit too


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 22 2009, 09:44 AM~13969024
> *what the fuck u laughing at im still going to bust ur ass when see u
> *


ITS ALL GOOD JUST FOR FUN FOR ME DA ONLY THING YOUR GOING TO BUST IS A HOSE OR A PUMP OR A BALL JOINT :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 20 2009, 11:56 AM~13947492
> *i got something for that blue car homie u on deck or u working on it
> *


FUCK ALL THIS YEP YAPPING IM ALWAYS READY SO LETS DO THIS THE ? IS ARE YOU READY!!!!


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john brake that chipper of lmao


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 22 2009, 10:52 PM~13975602
> *FUCK ALL THIS YEP YAPPING IM ALWAYS READY SO LETS DO THIS THE ? IS ARE YOU READY!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

YEZZZIR!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## !?WHO?! (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 22 2009, 10:13 AM~13969333
> *i got something for ur piece of shit too
> *


AND I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOUR PIECE OF SHIT TOO


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@May 22 2009, 08:40 AM~13968965
> *:0
> fuck yea im serious chipper is it urs or johns but yea im serious if it aint urs dont reply neither or ill brake ur ass off too :0
> *



:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: A NO SHOW CHARLEE YOU NO I NO YOU AND YOU NO THAT I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :0 NEXT TIME YOU GET ON HERE TALKING SHIT HAVE A CAR FIRST


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 22 2009, 08:54 AM~13969150
> *this fool dont know my car
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 25 2009, 09:30 AM~13989863
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


D'zL, next time bring your daughter homie. I'll make My girl watch her!  

& after hop!???


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

who wants some :0


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal+May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13969150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIE THIS IS A MAJESTICS CAR YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT NOT A PIECE OF SHIT AND I WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU HAD SOMETING FOR MY SINGLE PUMP ALSO??? :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

THANK YOU BIG JOHN FOR COMING DOWN TO DELANO MAJESTICS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND HOP...IT WAS A GOOD FU*K IT.. ITS SUNDAY  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

much love HHH thanks for coming down to our show in delano


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOND OUR CONTROL THE HOP SCHEDULED FOR JUNE 14TH IS CANCELED. OUR SINCEREST APOLOGIES FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE sad.gif


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 26 2009, 07:43 AM~13999197
> *DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOND OUR CONTROL THE HOP SCHEDULED FOR JUNE 14TH IS CANCELED. OUR SINCEREST APOLOGIES FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE sad.gif
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

The show was great even for what I got to see, being that i missed the hop. Thanks again for the love showed Delano Chapter and sorry again for showing up too late 4 tha hop off.

But when you guys are ready for you exclusive(show or not), call me up and I'll be out for the shoot!  

Much love and Respect.. God Bless

-Otis aka REPENTACE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 26 2009, 04:24 PM~14004614
> *The show was great even for what I got to see, being that i missed the hop.  Thanks again for the love showed Delano Chapter and sorry again for showing up too late 4 tha hop off.
> 
> But when you guys are ready for you exclusive(show or not), call me up and I'll be out for the shoot!
> ...


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up homie how did it go out there


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 25 2009, 11:10 PM~13997643
> *THANK YOU BIG JOHN FOR COMING DOWN TO DELANO MAJESTICS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND HOP...IT WAS A GOOD FU*K IT.. ITS SUNDAY   :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP DOG ITS ALL GOOD !!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 26 2009, 06:12 AM~13998656
> *much love HHH thanks for coming down to our show in delano
> *


YOU KNEW WE WOULD BE THERE BETTER LATE THEN NEER!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@May 26 2009, 08:20 PM~14007419
> *was  up homie how did it go out there
> *


IT WAS COO I TOOK 2ND TO A DOUBLE PUMP 20 BATT THAT HIT 95 AND MY CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND HIT 94 CAN U BELEAVE THAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14007909
> *IT WAS COO I TOOK 2ND TO A DOUBLE PUMP 20 BATT  THAT HIT 95  AND MY CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND HIT 94 CAN U BELEAVE THAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14007909
> *IT WAS COO I TOOK 2ND TO A DOUBLE PUMP 20 BATT  THAT HIT 95  AND MY CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND HIT 94 CAN U BELEAVE THAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats bullshit they did'ent have diff... classes?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

YEZZZIR!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14022397
> *YEZZZIR!!!!
> *


man fuck that dont go next year lol


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14007909
> *IT WAS COO I TOOK 2ND TO A DOUBLE PUMP 20 BATT  THAT HIT 95  AND MY CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND HIT 94 CAN U BELEAVE THAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i believe it, ive always watched da videos, you put it down win- loose- tie! & keep on hopping wit dem bad ass gas hops!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14022486
> *i believe it, ive always watched da videos, you put it down win- loose- tie! & keep on hopping wit dem bad ass gas hops!
> *


x20  this cats like the only one left down to do that! and on some SUPER CLEAN WHIPPERSNAPPERZ! :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14022486
> *i believe it, ive always watched da videos, you put it down win- loose- tie! & keep on hopping wit dem bad ass gas hops!
> *


thanks dog!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14029801
> *x20   this cats like the only one left down to do that! and on some SUPER CLEAN WHIPPERSNAPPERZ! :0
> *


yezzirr !!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

what it do big john where chippin ass d what has he been doing lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@May 28 2009, 09:49 PM~14033391



fuck you im going 2 brake your ass off when i see you fun boy :0 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 30 2009, 12:19 PM~14046613
> *
> fuck you im going 2 brake your ass off when i see you fun boy  :0  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: [/size]
> *




hahahahah oh yea im going to put my hole un employment check in car for you chippin d


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Weres tha video of hittin 90's I gota c that!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oorefluxoo_@May 31 2009, 01:01 AM~14051311
> *Weres tha video of hittin 90's I gota c that!!!
> *


go to the biggining of the topic or. By ur self a big fish or rollin video homie then u can c it all they long homie!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Jun 2 2009, 12:28 AM~14069675
> *sup big john
> *


wad up big dog whats happen?


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

shit just workin


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

JUS LISTENING WAT UP FOLKS MUCH LUV KEEP IT ON THE BUMPA BIG STRETCH. WAT UP D BIG JOHN.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

I KEEP THAT RAGLY ASS DOUBLE ON THE FREEWAY 2LICS ON THE BUMPA HAV-N FUN LOW RID-N NOT TOW RID-N KOOL-AID MADE. STAY UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jun 2 2009, 11:14 PM~14079462
> *JUS LISTENING WAT UP FOLKS MUCH LUV KEEP IT ON THE BUMPA BIG STRETCH. WAT UP D BIG JOHN.
> *


wad up dog!!!!


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

a john u get my pm?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Jun 3 2009, 01:15 AM~14079994
> *a john u get my pm?
> *


yezzzirr!!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BIG JOHN MUCH PROPS ON THE BO THATS A CLEAN MUTHA FUCCA. MAYBE IF YOU PRAY FO ME I CAN GET MY REGAL CLEAN LIKE THAT LOL


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jun 3 2009, 07:53 PM~14088078
> *BIG JOHN MUCH PROPS ON THE BO THATS A CLEAN MUTHA FUCCA. MAYBE IF YOU PRAY FO ME I CAN GET MY REGAL CLEAN LIKE THAT LOL
> *


lol!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup john u found any1 yet get at me..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP JOHN AMMA WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

THAT'S RITE. SUM TIMES WE FORGET.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BIG JOHN AND WAT IT DO JUS HOLL-N.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yeaaaaaa BIG AL IN DA house;;;;


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 5 2009, 07:42 AM~14103117
> *yeaaaaaa  BIG  AL IN DA house;;;;
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jun 3 2009, 12:19 AM~14079997
> *yezzzirr!!!!
> *


hey puto wheres my gold undercarriage :0 
hurry up nicca :guns:


----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

some pictures


----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

pics


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14007909
> *IT WAS COO I TOOK 2ND TO A DOUBLE PUMP 20 BATT  THAT HIT 95  AND MY CAR IS A SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND HIT 94 CAN U BELEAVE THAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn what car was that?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL KING_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12667118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

big john wat up


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jun 10 2009, 05:56 PM~14154040
> *big john wat up
> *


wad up!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Q-VO


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

wut it dookie :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jun 10 2009, 11:50 PM~14157789
> * Q-VO
> *


wad up!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jun 12 2009, 11:01 AM~14171382
> *wut it dookie :0
> *


wad up fun boy!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jun 12 2009, 08:48 PM~14176725
> *wad up!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jun 12 2009, 08:48 PM~14176730
> *wad up fun boy!!!!
> *


wad up ur crack haha


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

blaze it


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

:nono: :nono: U A BAD MAN BIG JON I GROW UP IMA BE JUSSSS LIKE U. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jun 17 2009, 03:29 PM~14220244
> * blaze it
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 17 2009, 03:37 PM~14220916
> *
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jun 17 2009, 06:32 PM~14221935
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP BUILT BY HOW HIGH HYDROS :biggrin: 3 LICCS WE ON THE BUMPER :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14233735
> *ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP BUILT BY HOW HIGH HYDROS :biggrin: 3 LICCS WE ON THE BUMPER :0
> 
> *


Dang, now i know imma have me one of them wagons someday too.. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2thetop..


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 18 2009, 06:46 PM~14233735
> *ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP BUILT BY HOW HIGH HYDROS :biggrin: 3 LICCS WE ON THE BUMPER :0
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14233735
> *ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP BUILT BY HOW HIGH HYDROS :biggrin: 3 LICCS WE ON THE BUMPER :0
> 
> *


LOOKEN GOOD J.P!!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jun 19 2009, 10:26 PM~14245367
> *LOOKEN GOOD J.P!!!!
> *


 :wave: wat up big dogg


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14233735
> *ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP BUILT BY HOW HIGH HYDROS :biggrin: 3 LICCS WE ON THE BUMPER :0
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jun 19 2009, 11:26 PM~14245367
> *LOOKEN GOOD J.P!!!!
> *


THANKS TO THE HOW HIGH TEAM FOR DOING THE WORK AND GETTING IT CRASHIN


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14233735
> *ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP BUILT BY HOW HIGH HYDROS :biggrin: 3 LICCS WE ON THE BUMPER :0
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wagon realy works good JP.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

SEEN IT WORKING THIS PAST SUNDAY..GOOD JOB BIG JOHN... TTT HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;man;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 18 2009, 08:46 PM~14233735
> *ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP BUILT BY HOW HIGH HYDROS :biggrin: 3 LICCS WE ON THE BUMPER :0
> 
> *


Look at Chippin' D on the switch, I thought he was gonna fall over....


Good lookin , JP>>>>>>TTT for the Big M


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14409224
> *Look at Chippin' D on the switch, I thought he was gonna fall over....
> Good lookin , JP>>>>>>TTT for the Big M
> *


me or the car lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CLICK DA PIC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 7 2009, 11:40 AM~14402866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

car works good.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats what iam talking about


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 12:21 PM~14458288
> *
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 12:21 PM~14458288
> *
> *


seen it at big john's shop.. bad ass hopper


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 7 2009, 11:40 AM~14402866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY OL MAN STOP FOLLOW N ME AN MY OL LADY SNAPP-N PICS @ PUTT-N ON PEOPLES PAGES I TOLD HER AS U WAS FOLLOW-N US AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 7 2009, 11:40 AM~14402866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LORD HELP ME.


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 17 2009, 02:10 PM~14505348
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


u got served!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

YESTERDAY


*JP ON HIS OWN SWITCH BACK BUMPER *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who got served
see u tuesday angle boy;;don't forget da elco;;


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 20 2009, 11:39 AM~14525583
> *who got served
> see u tuesday angle boy;;don't forget da elco;;
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 20 2009, 11:39 AM~14525583
> *who got served
> see u tuesday angle boy;;don't forget da elco;;
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LivinTheDream (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 20 2009, 09:56 AM~14524680
> *YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 19 2009, 09:41 PM~14521824
> *u got served!!!!
> *


i already broke u off twice you wanna make that 3 times


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE A HOP TO ME :cheesy: ANGELBOY COME OUT OF VAGES ITS FUCK YOU UP HOMIE NEED TO BACK TO DA IE LOL


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BIG JOHN WAD UP :0 MY BAD MR KING OF CALI CONGRADS ON YO WIN SUNDAY PUT-N IN THAT WORK. YO THINK I CAN GET A LOAN TO BUY SUM MILK AN COOKIES :biggrin: STAY UP DOG GODS WILL I'LL SEE U THIS WEEKEND. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WAD UP WIT U BIG D MUCH LUV TO THE H.H.FAMILY AND DENA FO LIFE


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jul 21 2009, 08:21 AM~14536346
> *WAD UP WIT U BIG D MUCH LUV TO THE H.H.FAMILY AND DENA FO LIFE
> *


FOGOT ABOUT ALLSTARS. YALL STAY UP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG RON AND ANGLE BOY WILL BE AT KOOL AIDS 2NITE;;BRING SOME GET SOME


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG RON AND ANGLE BOY WILL BE AT KOOL AIDS 2 NITE;;


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 21 2009, 05:44 PM~14542490
> *BIG RON AND ANGLE BOY WILL BE AT KOOL AIDS 2 NITE;;
> *


not me my car is getting fixed!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jul 21 2009, 08:19 AM~14536321
> *BIG JOHN WAD UP  :0 MY BAD MR KING OF CALI CONGRADS ON YO WIN SUNDAY PUT-N IN THAT WORK. YO THINK I CAN GET A LOAN TO BUY SUM MILK AN COOKIES :biggrin: STAY UP DOG GODS WILL I'LL SEE U THIS WEEKEND. :thumbsup:
> *


good looken dog u to!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 21 2009, 05:40 PM~14542488
> *BIG RON AND ANGLE BOY WILL BE AT KOOL AIDS 2NITE;;BRING SOME GET SOME
> *


Ron is bout to serve some hoimes then.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Wad up Homies...Just droppin by


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

LIKE UR SHIT KEEP PUSHIN....


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 10 2009, 03:08 PM~14727971
> *ATTENTION ALL SAN DIEGO HOPPERS, THAT MEANS ANYBODY !!!
> 
> THE YELLOW CAR (REGAL) FROM ARIZONA AND TODD (RED 64) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPER TONIGHT 7 PM FAM BAM PARKING LOT.
> ...


 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG JOHN...... :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 12 2009, 05:43 PM~14750339
> *WHATS UP BIG JOHN...... :biggrin:
> *


wad up dog!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;big john in da house;;;;;;;;

what it do;;just click an see


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 12 2009, 09:21 PM~14752684
> *
> ;;;;;;;;;big  john in da house;;;;;;;;
> 
> ...


videos dont work al shoot another link


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d182/el7...nt=MVI_2361.flv
CAR HAS BEEN OUT 2 MONTHS TOOK 1ST PLACE AT THE NATIONALS PUT IN WORK IN VICTORVILLE THANKS TO THE HOMIES AT HOW HIGH HYDROS BIG JOHN, HOSS, MARIO ,DARREL,CONGO.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 17 2009, 10:27 PM~14800591
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG JOHN WHATS GOING ON :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOLAIDS 2 NITE SHOW UP BIG D ;;;BIG JOHN


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT LEVEL FIRST CAR SHOW AND HOP COME DOWN BIG JOHN AND WHOEVER ELSE WANT TO WIN $400.00 FIRST PLACE AN A 3 TIER TROPHY SEPT.6 @ THE WHSE IN LYNWOOD CALL BIG JAY 310-800-6499.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 PM~14752161
> *wad up dog!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup big john


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT LEVEL CAR SHOW @ HOPP SEPT 6, 2009 AT THE WHSE IN LYNWOOD 2535 INDUSTRY WY CUM OUT WIT YO BOY BIG JOHN FIRST PLACE A 3 TIER TROPHY AN $400.00 SECOND PLACE TWO TIER TROPHY WE GOT A CHIPP HOP TO JUS FO CHIPPERS 1 2 3 FO CHIPPERS. CAR SHOW 49-59 FIRST SECOND THIRD 60-70 LIVE MUSIC EVERYTHING ALL CLUB'S WELCOME WE'LL POST A FLYER UP TODAY. ANY ? CALL BIG J AT 310-800-6499 CALL TO PRE REGISTER. WE GOT BOOTH FO RENT CALL JAY. :biggrin: SECURITY ENFORCED BY L.A.S.D.NO DRAMA.COME OUT TO SWANG OR HANG PLEASE BRING THE KIDS WE'LL BE PASSING OUT GIFT'S FO ALL THE CHILDREN.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Q-VO H.H.H :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 27 2009, 09:18 PM~14904622
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14905117

comein soon


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Aug 27 2009, 10:46 PM~14905649
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14905117
> 
> comein soon
> *


OH SHIT GMORG LOOKEN GOOD!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 29 2009, 09:17 PM~14923446
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14923460
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 15 2009, 03:01 PM~15090374
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2009, 08:44 PM~15147565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 22 2009, 04:05 PM~15155622
> *ill be there
> *


i pm you with my number did you get it...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 22 2009, 04:05 PM~15155622
> *ill be there
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2009, 05:25 PM~15156502
> *i pm you with my number did you get it...
> *


nah didnt get it


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 22 2009, 06:45 PM~15157312
> *nah didnt get it
> *


pm sent.........


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2009, 02:54 PM~15176507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit ill be there to!!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET READY F0R THIS IN VEGAS...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 12:12 AM~15236802
> *GET READY F0R THIS IN VEGAS...
> *


IM DA REAL KING OF "BABY G-BODYS!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## HHH DEWI (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 01:12 AM~15236802
> *GET READY F0R THIS IN VEGAS...
> *


DAMMMMM!!!!THAT MOFO IS HOTTER THEN ANY CAR IVE SEEN!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 12:12 AM~15236802
> *GET READY F0R THIS IN VEGAS...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 1 2009, 07:40 PM~15244176
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 30 2009, 11:24 PM~15236849
> *IM DA REAL KING OF "BABY G-BODYS!!!!
> *


im the king of g-bodys!!! :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2009, 11:59 PM~15246677
> *im the king of g-bodys!!! :0  :0
> *


NO IM DA REAL KING OF G-BODYS AND SINGLE PUMP CAR!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

will the real king of gbodys please stand up??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 2 2009, 10:15 PM~15254902
> *will the real king of gbodys please stand up???????        :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

and i am standing!!! :angry: i will do a shop call after vegas!! be ready !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigrocks85 (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 06:45 PM~15259791
> *and i am standing!!! :angry: i will do a shop call after vegas!! be ready !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


What's up primo let's do this I am ready in Vegas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 06:45 PM~15259791
> *and i am standing!!! :angry: i will do a shop call after vegas!! be ready !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LETS JUST DO IT IN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 this gona be the best match


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 3 2009, 12:15 AM~15254902
> *will the real king of gbodys please stand up???????        :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU CALLED :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 4 2009, 07:57 AM~15263149
> *YOU CALLED  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 4 2009, 08:57 AM~15263149
> *YOU CALLED  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## JUST US PRIMO (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats right will see what thay got in vagas :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## JUST US PRIMO (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 09:20 AM~15263268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


wazzzz up still in vegas :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 12:12 AM~15236802
> *GET READY F0R THIS IN VEGAS...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

Do the dam thang homie.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

whut it do!!!! uffin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

SUP JOHN I SEEN UR CAR LOKKIN GOOD SERVEN EVERY1 :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> [/quote
> the lincoln looked higher :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

it was close but the lincoln at the highest point had it


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 08:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 08:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 lookn good guys


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

THATS REAL PWER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 07:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


big john cant hit the switch darryl dont let him touch that switch no more he lost it he doing bad!!!! overlocking it and shit!!!! the impala is going to pac mann that malichipper!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

looking good


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

is that red regal singel or double cause it has power looking good john


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Oct 18 2009, 05:39 PM~15394726
> *is that red regal singel or double cause it has power looking good john
> *


ITS A DOUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 08:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck red on red looks sick.. sick regal... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats the look i'm going 4 on my hopper...tothetop 4 how high..


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks homie that bitch has power


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 07:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Regal gots super hot gates


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2009, 02:15 AM~15398737
> *Regal gots super hot gates
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2009, 02:15 AM~15398737
> *Regal gots super hot gates
> *


REGAL HAS NO ENGINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

get at me big john


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 19 2009, 10:35 PM~15409322
> *REGAL HAS NO ENGINE!!!!!!!!
> *


HATER!!!!MAN DIDNT I TELL U YOUR 2 CENTS DONT MATTER!!!! :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 20 2009, 08:27 PM~15417879
> *HATER!!!!MAN DIDNT I TELL U YOUR 2 CENTS DONT MATTER!!!! :0
> *


*MUST HAVE BEEN MORE THAN 2 CENTS IF U POSTED BACK!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15418059
> *MUST HAVE BEEN MORE THAN 2 CENTS IF U POSTED BACK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0    :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15409322
> *REGAL HAS NO ENGINE!!!!!!!!
> *


Weather it does or dont gates still got power a stripped down 400 lb v-6 not gunna tone them down to much


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not a cheer leader------------------------but the red regal has a motor in it look at video--------------------no hate.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 22 2009, 08:44 PM~15440057
> *Weather it does or dont gates still got power a stripped down 400 lb v-6 not gunna tone them down to much
> *


EVERYBODY IS ENTITILED THERE OWN OPINION!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 22 2009, 08:44 PM~15440057
> *Weather it does or dont gates still got power a stripped down 400 lb v-6 not gunna tone them down to much
> *


EVERYBODY IS ENTITLED THERE OWN OPINION!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:15 AM~15398737
> *Regal gots super hot gates
> *


3 of them. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2009, 04:42 PM~15449213
> *3 of them. :biggrin:
> *


you must be talking about todd !!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2009, 07:11 PM~15449988
> *
> you must be talking about todd !!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



YEZZ HE MUST BE CUZ OVER HERE ALL WE USE IS 1 ARE 2 PUMPS THATS ALL WE NEED!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 08:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chippin d put it on the bumper give it 3 or 4 or 5 or how ever many it takes ??? i thank it gets stuck :0 :0 :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2009, 05:42 PM~15449213
> *3 of them. :biggrin:
> *


Lol u got us confused with street life homeboy !!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2009, 05:42 PM~15449213
> *3 of them. :biggrin:
> *


Lol u got us confused with street life homeboy !!!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2009, 05:42 PM~15449213
> *3 of them. :biggrin:
> *


o so its a california special :biggrin:3 gates but they call it a double


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 25 2009, 01:59 PM~15461827
> *Lol u got us confused with street life homeboy !!!!!!
> *


yes they do!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 25 2009, 08:04 PM~15463848
> *o so its a california special :biggrin:3 gates but they call it a double
> *


NAH KID THAT WOULD BE UR BOY THE WHITE BOY OUT THERE IN A.Z!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 12:31 AM~15466196
> *NAH KID THAT WOULD BE UR BOY THE WHITE BOY OUT THERE IN A.Z!!!!
> *


i see u johnathen.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

all you fukn haters do is talk shit it took happy a year to pull out that 62 he was saving up for some new black magic pumps and finally made it. heard ron sold them to him half price his pocket is as big as that little ass shed he works out of! and john can't even hop his own car anymore with out chippn"D" permisson might over lock it and break that balljoint again it's funny how all you guys talk shit about 3 pumps well lets go to a show and find out a legit show not some bullshit parking lot show if u know whats up u can see when john had 2 pumps in rollns lost prevention but hay its cool i don't make excuse this whole topic is for bunch jackasses to make each other feel better and to make excusees for why the dream team keeps beating them its pretty sad my car not on the bumper is higher than both them cars aall u were supposed to go to EL centro "no show" what else is new I'll be in dallas this weekend at a show with rules maybe all THE ALLSTARS can chipp in on a semi to hall your highest (heaviest) car (half/piece(no frontend) out there or just keep cryin all u girls are good at that ucan reply to this but I won't it's waste of my time I'll let the car do the talkn I hopped both of u in vegas and told u the car wasn't 100% but I still hopped you would you have (fukNO) the only one that would is proably chippn D


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:49 AM~15466517
> *all you fukn haters do is talk shit it took happy a year to pull out that 62 he was saving up for some new black magic pumps and finally made it. heard ron sold them to him half price his pocket is as big as that little ass shed he works out of! and john can't even hop his own car anymore with out chippn"D" permisson might over lock it and break that balljoint  again it's funny how all you guys talk shit about 3 pumps well lets go to a show and find out a legit show not some bullshit parking lot show if u know whats up u can see when john had 2 pumps in rollns lost prevention but hay its cool i don't make excuse this whole topic is for bunch jackasses to make each other feel better and to make excusees for why the dream team keeps beating them its pretty sad my car not on the bumper is higher than both them cars aall u were supposed to go to EL centro  "no show" what else is new I'll be in dallas this weekend at a show with rules maybe all THE ALLSTARS can chipp in on a semi to hall your highest (heaviest) car (half/piece(no frontend) out there or just keep cryin all u girls are good at that ucan reply to this but I won't  it's waste of my time I'll let the car do the talkn I hopped both of u in vegas and told u the car wasn't 100% but I still hopped you would you have (fukNO) the only one that would is proably chippn D
> *


That's good to now.


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:49 AM~15466517
> *all you fukn haters do is talk shit it took happy a year to pull out that 62 he was saving up for some new black magic pumps and finally made it. heard ron sold them to him half price his pocket is as big as that little ass shed he works out of! and john can't even hop his own car anymore with out chippn"D" permisson might over lock it and break that balljoint  again it's funny how all you guys talk shit about 3 pumps well lets go to a show and find out a legit show not some bullshit parking lot show if u know whats up u can see when john had 2 pumps in rollns lost prevention but hay its cool i don't make excuse this whole topic is for bunch jackasses to make each other feel better and to make excusees for why the dream team keeps beating them its pretty sad my car not on the bumper is higher than both them cars aall u were supposed to go to EL centro  "no show" what else is new I'll be in dallas this weekend at a show with rules maybe all THE ALLSTARS can chipp in on a semi to hall your highest (heaviest) car (half/piece(no frontend) out there or just keep cryin all u girls are good at that ucan reply to this but I won't  it's waste of my time I'll let the car do the talkn I hopped both of u in vegas and told u the car wasn't 100% but I still hopped you would you have (fukNO) the only one that would is proably chippn D
> *


: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 25 2009, 10:31 PM~15466196
> *NAH KID THAT WOULD BE UR BOY THE WHITE BOY OUT THERE IN A.Z!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:49 PM~15466517
> *all you fukn haters do is talk shit it took happy a year to pull out that 62 he was saving up for some new black magic pumps and finally made it. heard ron sold them to him half price his pocket is as big as that little ass shed he works out of! and john can't even hop his own car anymore with out chippn"D" permisson might over lock it and break that balljoint  again it's funny how all you guys talk shit about 3 pumps well lets go to a show and find out a legit show not some bullshit parking lot show if u know whats up u can see when john had 2 pumps in rollns lost prevention but hay its cool i don't make excuse this whole topic is for bunch jackasses to make each other feel better and to make excusees for why the dream team keeps beating them its pretty sad my car not on the bumper is higher than both them cars aall u were supposed to go to EL centro  "no show" what else is new I'll be in dallas this weekend at a show with rules maybe all THE ALLSTARS can chipp in on a semi to hall your highest (heaviest) car (half/piece(no frontend) out there or just keep cryin all u girls are good at that ucan reply to this but I won't  it's waste of my time I'll let the car do the talkn I hopped both of u in vegas and told u the car wasn't 100% but I still hopped you would you have (fukNO) the only one that would is proably chippn D
> *


go get some headlights and shut up already cry me a river :tears: :tears: !!! i heard your member lozano broke you the fuck off whats the excuse you wernt 100% get over it you been on a losing streek!! :0 :0 i may talk some shit but i hold my own and back it up i dont hide behind cheerleaders patna!!! i might of been gone for 8 months now im back with my milk carton garage butt i bet i will break you off !!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 26 2009, 12:12 AM~15466600
> *That's good to now.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

HI EVERYONE.... ITS A NICE DAY TODAY..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 10:41 AM~15469813
> *HI EVERYONE.... ITS A NICE DAY TODAY..
> *


[SIZE=7]its going to be nicer when we hop!!! :0 :biggrin: [/SIZE]


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 26 2009, 01:49 AM~15466517
> *all you fukn haters do is talk shit it took happy a year to pull out that 62 he was saving up for some new black magic pumps and finally made it. heard ron sold them to him half price his pocket is as big as that little ass shed he works out of! and john can't even hop his own car anymore with out chippn"D" permisson might over lock it and break that balljoint  again it's funny how all you guys talk shit about 3 pumps well lets go to a show and find out a legit show not some bullshit parking lot show if u know whats up u can see when john had 2 pumps in rollns lost prevention but hay its cool i don't make excuse this whole topic is for bunch jackasses to make each other feel better and to make excusees for why the dream team keeps beating them its pretty sad my car not on the bumper is higher than both them cars aall u were supposed to go to EL centro  "no show" what else is new I'll be in dallas this weekend at a show with rules maybe all THE ALLSTARS can chipp in on a semi to hall your highest (heaviest) car (half/piece(no frontend) out there or just keep cryin all u girls are good at that ucan reply to this but I won't  it's waste of my time I'll let the car do the talkn I hopped both of u in vegas and told u the car wasn't 100% but I still hopped you would you have (fukNO) the only one that would is proably chippn D
> *


 :0 I heard from Roll'n they were going to the show. Another no show???? Todd no sense tryin to talk with these fools, all the do is cry. 



> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 07:00 AM~15467374
> *go get some headlights and shut up already cry me a river :tears:  :tears: !!! i heard your member lozano broke you the fuck off whats the excuse you wernt 100% get over it you been on a losing streek!!  :0  :0 i may talk some shit but i hold my own and back it up i dont hide behind cheerleaders patna!!! i might of been gone for 8 months now im back with my milk carton garage butt i bet i will break you off !!!!
> *


I give you the duece is clean, but see what happens a year from now, It'll look like our 500.00 g-bodies. But when you bring it out only once a year, it better look good...Most of the other cars are pieces of shit, no front clips, don't run...or if they do, can't move (no drivelines,too heavy,Ect...) But we still hop !!!!!!! Makin excuses is when you wont nose them up????? And You guys sure have alot of them


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

it looks like the dream team has to hop each other since no body elese wanted none :biggrin: man in their back yard and they cant play
:uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

all of a sudden your guys daddy todd says something for the first time and every body nut rides hold your own. i dont have nobody telling me when how and what to do. im my own man!!! you guys have alot to lose if i beat you i dont i just go back to my pint size garage and make more hoppers .. as a matter of facti build more hoppers than both u clowns ever built!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 01:27 PM~15470782
> *all of a sudden your guys daddy todd says something for the first time and every body nut rides hold your own. i dont have nobody telling me when how and what to do. im my own man!!! you guys have alot to lose if i beat you i dont i just go back to my pint size garage and make more hoppers ..  as a matter of facti build more hoppers than both u clowns ever built!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!like that!post your vidoe with the little midget.and show them what you think about BM.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Oct 26 2009, 12:30 PM~15470816
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!like that!post your vidoe with the little midget.and show them what you think about BM.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 12:58 PM~15469947
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


u crying for happy.ha ha ha :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 01:01 PM~15471062
> *u crying for happy.ha ha ha :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dammmmmmm!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 02:01 PM~15471062
> *u crying for happy.ha ha ha :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: da,mmmmmm


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 01:06 PM~15471093
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  da,mmmmmm
> *


              aaaannnnnnggggeeeellll!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 02:09 PM~15471118
> *                         aaaannnnnnggggeeeellll!!!!!!!
> *


imma just brake him off!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 03:10 PM~15471126
> *imma just brake him off!!!!!!
> *


WHO????????????????? :no:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 01:10 PM~15471126
> *imma just brake him off!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: you going to break off chaio!! :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 02:11 PM~15471142
> *WHO????????????????? :no:
> *


:0 :0 :0 who.. said the owl. bang... is what my bumper gonna check on you!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 01:13 PM~15471159
> *:0  :0  :0  who.. said the owl. bang... is what my bumper gonna check on you!!!!!
> *


thats a wrap!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 03:14 PM~15471170
> *:0  :0
> thats a wrap!!!! :0 :0  :0  :0
> *


THE BEAVER AND THE PIGGY GOT JOKES HUH IT AINT GONNA BE FUNNY ANGELBOY WHEN U LEAVE DIEGO WITH A LOSS... THE SAME FOR U CRAPPY....!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 01:17 PM~15471191
> *THE BEAVER AND THE PIGGY GOT JOKES HUH IT AINT GONNA BE FUNNY ANGELBOY WHEN U LEAVE DIEGO WITH A LOSS... THE SAME FOR U CRAPPY....!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


you found the recipe now u think you the man!!! "CRAPPY" is how u going to feel when i take that win you big weenie!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 02:17 PM~15471191
> *THE BEAVER AND THE PIGGY GOT JOKES HUH IT AINT GONNA BE FUNNY ANGELBOY WHEN U LEAVE DIEGO WITH A LOSS... THE SAME FOR U CRAPPY....!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *BUT ILL BE LEAVING WITH MY CAR CHIVO*:0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 03:20 PM~15471224
> *you found the recipe now u think you the man!!! "GOOD" is how u going to feel when i take that LOSS you big weenie!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


IM WAITING HOLMS...... :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ;;;;HEY WE CAN ALL DO THIS IN MO VALLEY IN 2 WEEKS;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 01:22 PM~15471247
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  BUT ILL BE LEAVING WITH  :0 :0 :0 :0 and my 62 :0 :0 :h5: :h5: :h5: </span>*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 03:22 PM~15471247
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  BUT ILL BE LEAVING WITH MY CAR CHIVO:0  :0  :0
> *


LIKE I TOLD HAPPY ............. IM WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 03:23 PM~15471266
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ;;;;HEY WE CAN ALL DO THIS IN MO VALLEY IN 2 WEEKS;;
> *


WE GONNA HAVE A AFTER HOP HERE ON NOVEMBER 8 AFTER THE INDOOR SHOW..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BAD DAY FOR ME;;GONA B OUT OF TOWN


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

AND THE WHOLE FUCKEN WORLD IS INVITED.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO IS IT DA 62 AGAINST DA 64


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 03:27 PM~15471315
> *SO IS IT DA 62 AGAINST DA 64
> *


AND DONT FORGET ANGELITOOOOOO....... THATS WHAT THERE GONNA CALL HIM WHEN WE GET DONE WITH HIM. :scrutinize:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 02:31 PM~15471351
> *AND DONT FORGET ANGELITOOOOOO....... THATS WHAT THERE GONNA CALL HIM WHEN WE GET DONE WITH HIM. :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKING CHIVO


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 03:34 PM~15471377
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  FUCKING CHIVO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

GOTTA GET TO WORK IM OUT!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 01:24 PM~15471272
> *LIKE I TOLD HAPPY .............  IM WAITING  :biggrin:
> *


you better have my cheseburger ready with large frys and diet coke ready when i take that win!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 01:41 PM~15471450
> *GOTTA GET TO WORK IM OUT!
> *


at least you get dirty and work on cars not like some of these chumps on here and take credit when they didnt do shit!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 26 2009, 01:31 PM~15471351
> *AND DONT FORGET ANGELITOOOOOO....... THATS WHAT THERE GONNA CALL HIM WHEN WE GET DONE WITH HIM. :scrutinize:
> *


happys 62 and lozano 64 :0 : :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 01:34 PM~15471377
> * :roflmao:  FUCKING CHIVO
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 03:53 PM~15472317
> *you better have my cheseburger ready with large frys and diet coke ready when i take that win!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


fuck no we need to hit the taco stand homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 04:56 PM~15472352
> *at least you get dirty and work on cars not like some of these chumps on here  and take credit when they didnt do shit!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 03:00 PM~15472396
> *fuck no we need to hit the taco stand homie :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:49 AM~15466517
> *all you fukn haters do is talk shit it took happy a year to pull out that 62 he was saving up for some new black magic pumps and finally made it. heard ron sold them to him half price his pocket is as big as that little ass shed he works out of! and john can't even hop his own car anymore with out chippn"D" permisson might over lock it and break that balljoint  again it's funny how all you guys talk shit about 3 pumps well lets go to a show and find out a legit show not some bullshit parking lot show if u know whats up u can see when john had 2 pumps in rollns lost prevention but hay its cool i don't make excuse this whole topic is for bunch jackasses to make each other feel better and to make excusees for why the dream team keeps beating them its pretty sad my car not on the bumper is higher than both them cars aall u were supposed to go to EL centro  "no show" what else is new I'll be in dallas this weekend at a show with rules maybe all THE ALLSTARS can chipp in on a semi to hall your highest (heaviest) car (half/piece(no frontend) out there or just keep cryin all u girls are good at that ucan reply to this but I won't  it's waste of my time I'll let the car do the talkn I hopped both of u in vegas and told u the car wasn't 100% but I still hopped you would you have (fukNO) the only one that would is proably chippn D
> *


GIRLS HA THATS FUNNY WHITE KID CUZ DA ONLY GIRL IN HERE IZ YOU !!!!AND MY CAR HAD TWO PUMPS IN IT UR JUST MAD CUZ U CANT BUILD A SINGLE PUMP DOING 90 95 LIKE MINE WAS (WHAT AM I TALKING ABOUT U CANT BUILD SHIT U PAY OTHERS TO BUILD UR SHIT LIKE ME CHALEO LOCOS FROM A.Z LEANERD AND GAVOLAN WITH OUT ALL OF US UR A NOBODY)AND ITS EASY TO PAY DA JUDGES OFF AT DA SHOWS LIKE U GUYS DO SO ALL THAT HOP AT A REAL SHOW WITH RULES IZ BULLSHIT THEN AGAIN I HEARD U BOUGHT UR WAY THROUGH ALOT OF THINGS!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 26 2009, 12:34 PM~15470269
> *:0 I heard from Roll'n they were going to the show. Another no show???? Todd no sense tryin to talk with these fools, all the do is cry.
> I give you the duece is clean, but see what happens a year from now, It'll look like our 500.00 g-bodies. But when you bring it out only once a year, it better look good...Most of the other cars are pieces of shit, no front clips, don't run...or if they do, can't move (no drivelines,too heavy,Ect...) But we still hop !!!!!!! Makin excuses is when you wont nose them up????? And You guys sure have alot of them
> *


HERE WE GO ANOTHER FUCKEN CLOWN JUST LIKE DA LAST ONE !!!! YOU GUYS ARE DA ONE WITH ALL THE EXCUSES AND THATS REAL WE DONT GIVE A FLYING FUCK WHO WE HOP ARE WHAT WE HOP WHERE WE HOP WE JUST HOP!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 07:01 PM~15475543
> *GIRLS HA THATS FUNNY WHITE KID CUZ DA ONLY GIRL IN HERE IZ YOU !!!!AND MY CAR HAD TWO PUMPS IN IT UR JUST MAD CUZ U CANT BUILD A SINGLE PUMP DOING 90 95 LIKE MINE WAS (WHAT AM I TALKING ABOUT U CANT BUILD SHIT U PAY OTHERS TO BUILD UR SHIT LIKE ME CHALEO LOCOS FROM A.Z LEANERD AND GAVOLAN WITH OUT ALL OF US UR A NOBODY)AND ITS EASY TO PAY DA JUDGES OFF AT DA SHOWS LIKE U GUYS DO SO ALL THAT HOP AT A REAL SHOW WITH RULES IZ BULLSHIT THEN AGAIN I HEARD U BOUGHT UR WAY THROUGH ALOT OF THINGS!!!!  :0  :0
> *


even friends :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 08:07 PM~15475670
> *even friends :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT ABOUT TACOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 08:07 PM~15475670
> *even friends :0  :0
> *


THATS WHAT I HEARD TOO!!!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 07:13 PM~15475772
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  WHAT ABOUT TACOS!!!!!!!!!!
> *











my favorite!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UR FAVORITE IS WEARING OUT THOSE TANK TOPS!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 08:22 PM~15475933
> *UR FAVORITE IS WEARING OUT THOSE TANK TOPS!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 26 2009, 08:24 PM~15475979
> *
> *


WAD UP WITH U?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATS UP BIG JOHN WHATS UP ANGEL....... ALL STARS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OH YA MISTER X WHAT UP FOOL......


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 09:25 PM~15475992
> *WAD UP WITH U?
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 26 2009, 07:31 PM~15476096
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP BIG JOHN WHATS UP ANGEL....... ALL STARS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OH YA MISTER X WHAT UP FOOL......
> *


que onda perro


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476096
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP BIG JOHN WHATS UP ANGEL....... ALL STARS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OH YA MISTER X WHAT UP FOOL......
> *


WHATZ UP HOMIE !!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

CHILLIN DOGGY....... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476101
> *CHILLIN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT IM DOING DA SAME !!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476096
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP BIG JOHN WHATS UP ANGEL....... ALL STARS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OH YA MISTER X WHAT UP FOOL......
> *


what up big hillie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

FAT BOY I CEE YOU !!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

IM JUST WATCHING AINT GONNA SAY NOTHING........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST WATCHING....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN ALL STARS...............


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 08:34 PM~15476163
> *FAT BOY I CEE YOU !!!!
> *


WITCH ONE......... :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 07:34 PM~15476163
> *FAT BOY I CEE YOU !!!!
> *


sup perro nice sig yiouch


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 26 2009, 08:38 PM~15476215
> *sup perro nice sig yiouch
> *


DAMM THIS ONE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 07:22 PM~15475933
> *UR FAVORITE IS WEARING OUT THOSE TANK TOPS!!!! :0  :0
> *


the only thing i wear out is your malichipper you cant see me chuy !!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 09:41 PM~15476269
> *DAMM THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


AYY WEYY :around:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 26 2009, 08:58 PM~15476520
> *AYY WEYY :around:
> *


whats up fool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 10:03 PM~15476576
> *whats up fool!!!!!!!!!
> *


AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN.........


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 08:41 PM~15476269
> *DAMM THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


yezzirr that one !!!! and u know it how u like that? hahahaha :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 26 2009, 09:18 PM~15475864
> *THATS WHAT I HEARD TOO!!!! :0
> *


OUCH!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 27 2009, 07:38 PM~15486546
> *:0
> *


----------



## SS RICAN (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 10:46 PM~15372539
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 28 2009, 06:44 PM~15497714
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP MY BOY SEE TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS ARE STILL PUTING IT DOWN THAT"S RIGHT SO MY BOY WHEN I TAKE MY CAR UP THER WHAT DO YOU THINK SHOULD I JUST HOPP IT OR MAKE IT LOOK GOOD I SAY FUCK IT AM STILL FROM TEAM HOW HIGH& ALLSTARS 4 LIFE


>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> WHAT'S UP MY BOY SEE TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS ARE STILL PUTING IT DOWN THAT"S RIGHT SO MY BOY WHEN I TAKE MY CAR UP THER WHAT DO YOU THINK SHOULD I JUST HOPP IT OR MAKE IT LOOK GOOD I SAY FUCK IT AM STILL FROM TEAM HOW HIGH& ALLSTARS 4 LIFE
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 28 2009, 07:44 PM~15497714
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 28 2009, 09:22 PM~15499117
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 28 2009, 08:22 PM~15499117
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 02:39 PM~15356932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up my boy i see you put it down in your home town thats right


> :thumbsup: :wave: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

props out 2 angel boy;;who said it


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

UR ALL CHIPPERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 29 2009, 02:19 PM~15505645
> *UR ALL CHIPPERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> whats up my boy i see you put it down in your home town thats right
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: :wave: uffin:
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what's consider a chipper????????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 05:09 PM~15507445
> *J/K BIG AL U MY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

chip on this


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15507566
> *chip on this
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :wow:  :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

and thats all da way locked up;;check it out;;better than vegas now</span>


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 06:34 PM~15507668
> * and  thats  all da  way locked up;;check it out;;better than vegas now</span>
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15507566
> *chip on this
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 04:22 PM~15507566
> *chip on this
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15507566
> *chip on this
> 
> 
> ...


   :yessad: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 29 2009, 04:20 PM~15507555
> *J/K BIG AL U MY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> WHAT'S UP MY BOY SEE TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS ARE STILL PUTING IT DOWN THAT"S RIGHT SO MY BOY WHEN I TAKE MY CAR UP THER WHAT DO YOU THINK SHOULD I JUST HOPP IT OR MAKE IT LOOK GOOD I SAY FUCK IT AM STILL FROM TEAM HOW HIGH& ALLSTARS 4 LIFE
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

mo valley nov 14;;hop what u got sat nite hop offfffff


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15507566
> *chip on this
> 
> 
> ...


IL CHIP THIS OUT ANY DAY !!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 07:22 PM~15507566
> *chip on this
> 
> 
> ...


HE WOULDN;T KNOW WHAT TO DO WIF IT :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 05:34 PM~15507668
> * and  thats  all da  way locked up;;check it out;;better than vegas now</span>
> *


seriously now thats alittle rediculous. the wheels aint even close to the wheel wells, shit might as well move them past the back bumper so they cant get stuck the back bumper will hit the tires and come back down. and no one steal that idea i got it trademarked loloolol


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 30 2009, 10:52 AM~15514028
> *seriously now thats alittle rediculous. the wheels aint even close to the wheel wells, shit might as well move them past the back bumper so they cant get stuck the back bumper will hit the tires and come back down. and no one steal that idea i got it trademarked loloolol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 29 2009, 07:08 PM~15509375
> *my boy whatz up!!!!
> *


SHIT NOTHING LOOKING AT THIS DUM FUCKS STILL TRYING TO SAY THAT THER BETTER THEN TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS MAN ALL YOU DUM FUCKS GET IT IN YOU HEAD'S THAT TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS ARE THE BEST AND THATS THAT


> :yes: uffin: :guns: :guns:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 04:34 PM~15507668
> *LMAO THATS NOT GOING 2 WORK AND LETS NOT 4 GET THAT WAS DONE AT KOOLAID SO WE NO THATS NOT GOING 2 GO OVER AND IF YOU DID NOT NO IF YOUR CAR IS THAT LOW ITS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT BECAUSE THE BACK HAS 2 BE UP MORE THEN THAT SO YOU CAN GET SOME " BUT YOU WOULD NOT NO THAT BECAUSE YOU DONT BUILD CARS :0</span>*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> SHIT NOTHING LOOKING AT THIS DUM FUCKS STILL TRYING TO SAY THAT THER BETTER THEN TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS MAN ALL YOU DUM FUCKS GET IT IN YOU HEAD'S THAT TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS ARE THE BEST AND THATS THAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will c


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

team all stars doin tha dam thang :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Sup bigjohn pm ur number foo i got a question


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 05:34 PM~15507668
> * and  thats  all da  way locked up;;check it out;;better than vegas now</span>
> *


Why is the rear axel under the quarter panels? Can you drive that?


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2009, 09:49 PM~15526289
> *LMAO THATS NOT GOING 2 WORK AND LETS NOT 4 GET THAT WAS DONE AT KOOLAID SO WE NO THATS NOT GOING 2 GO OVER AND IF YOU DID NOT NO IF YOUR CAR IS THAT LOW ITS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT BECAUSE THE BACK HAS 2 BE UP MORE THEN THAT SO YOU CAN GET SOME " BUT YOU WOULD NOT NO THAT BECAUSE YOU DONT BUILD CARS  :0
> *


what's Up my boy as i see this dum fuck's think that they can fuck with 
TEAM HOW HIGH&ALLSTARS man any ways just got back from my trip so am going to go up ther to take my car so see you at HOW HIGH


> :wave: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no hateing</span>


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 3 2009, 09:55 AM~15548131
> *:biggrin:
> *


   :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 2 2009, 10:40 PM~15544856
> *no hateing</span>
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2009, 10:49 PM~15526289
> *LMAO THATS NOT GOING 2 WORK AND LETS NOT 4 GET THAT WAS DONE AT KOOLAID SO WE NO THATS NOT GOING 2 GO OVER AND IF YOU DID NOT NO IF YOUR CAR IS THAT LOW ITS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT BECAUSE THE BACK HAS 2 BE UP MORE THEN THAT SO YOU CAN GET SOME " BUT YOU WOULD NOT NO THAT BECAUSE YOU DONT BUILD CARS  :0
> *


just watch out


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 01:53 PM~15573226
> *just  watch out
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 06:20 PM~15575426
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2009, 09:16 AM~15558949
> *
> *


WHATS UP STREET FAME 619 DIPN KOOLAID


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Nov 5 2009, 08:21 PM~15577655
> *WHATS UP STREET FAME  619 DIPN KOOLAID
> *


     :wow: :wow:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Nov 5 2009, 08:21 PM~15577655
> *WHATS UP STREET FAME  619 DIPN KOOLAID
> *


a true hoodrat


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15577778
> *a true hoodrat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 09:35 PM~15577778
> *a true hoodrat
> *


 :0 619 IN THE HOUSE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Nov 5 2009, 08:51 PM~15577961
> *:0 619 IN THE HOUSE
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS 714!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2009, 09:00 PM~15578052
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS 714!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:28 PM~15578952
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;714;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Nov 5 2009, 09:21 PM~15577655
> *WHATS UP STREET FAME  619 DIPN KOOLAID
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 09:35 PM~15577778
> *a true hoodrat
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

DAM YA'LL GO-N HARD.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 6 2009, 11:01 PM~15588857
> *DAM YA'LL GO-N HARD.
> *


NEXT LEVEL WAGON DOING DA DAM THING CUZ US OVER HERE AT HOW HIGH PUT OUR HANDS ON IT!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 8 2009, 05:20 PM~15599897
> *NEXT LEVEL WAGON DOING DA DAM THING CUZ US OVER HERE AT HOW HIGH PUT OUR HANDS ON IT!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 8 2009, 04:23 PM~15599912
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

OH YES THE WAGON IS HERE PEOPLE
HOW HIGH PERFECTED
NEXT LEVEL MATERIAL
JUST ONE MORE REASON TO HATE


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ONE MORE TIME? 
OK THE ENCORE PERFORMANCE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0:wave:
[/quote]
tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15602633
> *ONE MORE TIME?
> OK THE ENCORE PERFORMANCE
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 9 2009, 12:34 PM~15609181
> *LOOKS GOOD.
> *


suck ass!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 05:42 PM~15612073
> *suck ass!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 05:42 PM~15612073
> *suck ass!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SERVED


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

BE REALISTIC. . .


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

real as real gets;;big strech


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

THIS IS JAY. AND WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU WANT US SO BAD?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i don't


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

brang the wagon and get served


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15602633
> *ONE MORE TIME?
> OK THE ENCORE PERFORMANCE
> 
> ...


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHY SHOULD WE? WE NOT IN THAT. I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT YOU AND BEAR


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YOU BETTER BE FOCUSED ON BEAR BEFORE YOU START A FIRE WITH US


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 10 2009, 08:59 AM~15618994
> *u guys gona brang  the wagnon out sat;;
> da  video looked good
> *


KISS ASS YOU :ugh: hno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 10 2009, 09:45 AM~15619447
> *YOU BETTER BE FOCUSED ON BEAR BEFORE YOU START A FIRE WITH US
> *


 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 06:42 PM~15612073
> *suck ass!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ALL THIS SHIT U AND BEAVER TALKEN IMMA MAKE BOTH YOU FUCKERS EAT UR WORDS................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 10 2009, 01:47 PM~15622289
> *ALL THIS SHIT U AND BEAVER TALKEN IMMA MAKE BOTH YOU FUCKERS EAT UR WORDS................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how much is it gonna cost lozano though chivo!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 10 2009, 09:45 AM~15619447
> *YOU BETTER BE FOCUSED ON BEAR BEFORE YOU START A FIRE WITH US
> *


see u all sat nite;;;;


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 10 2009, 02:11 PM~15622543
> *see u  all sat nite;;;;
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :werd: :rant:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 8 2009, 04:20 PM~15599897
> *NEXT LEVEL WAGON DOING DA DAM THING CUZ US OVER HERE AT HOW HIGH PUT OUR HANDS ON IT!!!!
> *



HOW HIGH ALL THE WAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 10 2009, 09:39 AM~15619369
> *WHY SHOULD WE? WE NOT IN THAT. I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT YOU AND BEAR
> *



DONT CRY NOW WELCOME TO THE BIG BOYS GAME 100 PLUS


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 10 2009, 11:30 PM~15629567
> *DONT CRY NOW WELCOME TO THE BIG BOYS GAME 100 PLUS
> *


I GOT A SINGLE PUMP IF YOU WANT TO MINGLE CHUMP !!!!!! HAHAHAH WHAT UP BUMPERJUAN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 10 2009, 11:48 PM~15629768
> *I GOT A SINGLE PUMP IF YOU WANT TO MINGLE CHUMP !!!!!! HAHAHAH WHAT UP BUMPERJUAN!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


beaver girl ur achipper!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 11 2009, 01:20 AM~15630403
> *beaver girl ur achipper!!!!
> *


happy was telling me u got a new ride???? is this true


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 10 2009, 11:48 PM~15629768
> *I GOT A SINGLE PUMP IF YOU WANT TO MINGLE CHUMP !!!!!! HAHAHAH WHAT UP BUMPERJUAN!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP ANGELBOY U TAKEN YOUR CAR SAT NITE?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT LEVEL HAVE NO PROBLEM WIT PAYING BIG JOHN AND DARYL TO WORK ON OUR CAR MY CLUB BROTHA IS SATISFIED WIT THE WORK THEY DID :biggrin: ON BE HALF OF MY CREW THANK YOU GUYS.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:47 PM~15640398
> *NEXT LEVEL HAVE NO PROBLEM WIT PAYING BIG JOHN AND DARYL TO WORK ON OUR CAR MY CLUB BROTHA IS SATISFIED WIT THE WORK THEY DID  :biggrin: ON BE HALF OF MY CREW THANK YOU GUYS.
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 11 2009, 10:44 AM~15633057
> *WHAT UP ANGELBOY U TAKEN YOUR CAR SAT NITE?
> *


DONT KNOW YET


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 11 2009, 11:09 PM~15640642
> *DONT KNOW YET
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 11 2009, 02:20 AM~15630403
> *beaver girl ur achipper!!!!
> *


cant tell daddy john nothing huh hahahahahahahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 11 2009, 11:47 PM~15640398
> *NEXT LEVEL HAVE NO PROBLEM WIT PAYING BIG JOHN AND DARYL TO WORK ON OUR CAR MY CLUB BROTHA IS SATISFIED WIT THE WORK THEY DID  :biggrin: ON BE HALF OF MY CREW THANK YOU GUYS.
> *


WHEN U BRINGING THAT THANG TO SAN DIEGO...???????????????????????????????  :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 13 2009, 11:14 AM~15655397
> *cant tell daddy john nothing huh hahahahahahahahahahah :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO IM THE DADDY BROKE HIM OFF THREE TIME ALREADY AND HE STILL AINT GOT NO GET BACK!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 13 2009, 12:18 PM~15655446
> *NO IM THE DADDY BROKE HIM OFF THREE TIME ALREADY AND HE STILL AINT GOT NO GET BACK!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NO GET BACK


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 13 2009, 11:28 AM~15655543
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  NO GET BACK
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 11 2009, 11:19 PM~15640724
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin: "Get dat niggi, niggi!" -Candy Licker :roflmao:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 13 2009, 11:15 AM~15655410
> *WHEN U BRINGING THAT THANG TO SAN DIEGO...???????????????????????????????   :0  :0  :0
> *


 REAL SOON. OR YO CAN COME TO L.A. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 9 2009, 10:07 PM~15615614
> *SERVED
> *


DAM OLD MAN SOUNDS LIKE U NEED AIR WANT SUM SOUP AND CRAC'ERS IT'S ONLY MOE'S WGN. :biggrin:  WE GONE GET U SUM SOUP SOUNDS LIKE U UNDER THE WEATHER.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15602633
> *ONE MORE TIME?
> OK THE ENCORE PERFORMANCE
> 
> ...


HOW HIGH PERFECTED STRETCH SAID IT....................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:20 PM~15658998
> *HOW HIGH PERFECTED STRETCH SAID IT....................
> *



HOW HIGH PERFECTED MINE


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 10 2009, 11:30 PM~15629567
> *DONT CRY NOW WELCOME TO THE BIG BOYS GAME 100 PLUS
> *


CRY-N JUAN THAT'S AN INSULT. WERE BRING-N ANOTHER CAR TO THE 100'S GAME I'M SURPRIZED YOU'LL LET SUM SHIT LIKE THAT CUM OUT YO MOUTH WE'LL HOPP ANYBODY WE JUS DONT LET PEOPLE THINK THEY CAN SAY WE WANT NEXT LEVEL THEN WE CUM RUN-N TO THEM AINT NO WAY WE WANT THEM TO JUS PULL UP NO SHIT TALK-N "DONT CRY NOW" I CANT BELIEVE YOU'LL FIT YO MOUTH TO SAY SUM SHIT LIKE THAT DAMMIT I'M GONE. :nono:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

I'LL BE THE ONE TO SAY IT NEXT LEVEL IS SEND-N ANOTHER CAR TO DARYL AND BIG JOHN REAL SOON.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 13 2009, 07:01 PM~15658845
> *  REAL SOON. OR YO CAN COME TO L.A. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HOWS TOMORROW SOUND TO YOU!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:25 PM~15666290
> *HOWS TOMORROW SOUND TO YOU!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:25 PM~15666290
> *HOWS TOMORROW SOUND TO YOU!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I DONT EVEN NO WHO U ARE I NO UR WORK-N ON BIG AL'S CAR I'LL TELL U WAT WE'LL HOP BIG AL AND U HOP HOW HIGH THEY GOT SUMTHANG FOR U OR IS THAT WHY AL DIDN'T SHOW UP TONITE IS IT BECAUSE THE CARS NOT WORK-N WELL WE WANTED OUR CAR WORK-N AND TOOK IT TO DARYL AND BIG JOHN MAYBE AL SHOULD DO THAT IT ONLY TOOK THEM 3 DAYS. BUT STILL NEXT LEVEL DONT RUN FROM NUT-N BIG DAWG WE'LL BE AT SANTA FE DAM. I NO WAT UR 4 IS DO-N WE AINT SCARED OF IT. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WAT HAPPEN OL MAN NO CALL NO SHOW GAVE IT UP ON A FOFITURE :uh: DAMM U WANT ME TO BRING U SUM SOUP :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 15 2009, 01:21 AM~15669213
> *WAT HAPPEN OL MAN NO CALL NO SHOW GAVE IT UP ON A FOFITURE :uh: DAMM U WANT ME TO BRING U SUM SOUP  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 15 2009, 05:38 PM~15672902
> *:0
> *


HEY WAD UP BIG JOHN WE'LL SEE YA'LL NEXT WEEK. :thumbsup:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 15 2009, 12:50 AM~15669085
> *I DONT EVEN NO WHO U ARE I NO UR WORK-N ON BIG AL'S CAR I'LL TELL U WAT WE'LL HOP BIG AL AND U HOP HOW HIGH THEY GOT SUMTHANG FOR U OR IS THAT WHY AL DIDN'T SHOW UP TONITE IS IT BECAUSE THE CARS NOT WORK-N WELL WE WANTED OUR CAR WORK-N AND TOOK IT TO DARYL AND BIG JOHN MAYBE AL SHOULD DO THAT IT ONLY TOOK THEM 3 DAYS. BUT STILL NEXT LEVEL DONT RUN FROM NUT-N BIG DAWG WE'LL BE AT SANTA FE DAM. I NO WAT UR 4 IS DO-N WE AINT SCARED OF IT. :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


sounds like a waste of 3 days to me :0 :0 its working but the inches aint there :nosad:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 15 2009, 08:25 PM~15674555
> *HEY WAD UP BIG JOHN WE'LL SEE YA'LL NEXT WEEK. :thumbsup:
> *


COO DOG!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 15 2009, 01:50 AM~15669085
> *I DONT EVEN NO WHO U ARE I NO UR WORK-N ON BIG AL'S CAR I'LL TELL U WAT WE'LL HOP BIG AL AND U HOP HOW HIGH THEY GOT SUMTHANG FOR U OR IS THAT WHY AL DIDN'T SHOW UP TONITE IS IT BECAUSE THE CARS NOT WORK-N WELL WE WANTED OUR CAR WORK-N AND TOOK IT TO DARYL AND BIG JOHN MAYBE AL SHOULD DO THAT IT ONLY TOOK THEM 3 DAYS. BUT STILL NEXT LEVEL DONT RUN FROM NUT-N BIG DAWG WE'LL BE AT SANTA FE DAM. I NO WAT UR 4 IS DO-N WE AINT SCARED OF IT. :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT WE GOT OUR SELFS A HOP WHATS UR ADDRESS HOLMS LETS GET THIS OUT THE WAY.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

I GOT THE TOM TOM READY HOLMS WHEN EVER WERE EVER HOW EVER  ..............AND IM CHAIO............ U GONNA REMEMBER THAT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 16 2009, 12:35 PM~15680844
> *I GOT THE TOM TOM READY HOLMS WHEN EVER WERE EVER HOW EVER        remember deeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuts fool!!!!! :0 :0 :0 </span>*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 16 2009, 01:35 PM~15680844
> *I GOT THE TOM TOM READY HOLMS WHEN EVER WERE EVER HOW EVER         ..............AND IM CHAIO............      U GONNA REMEMBER THAT
> *


MAYBE YOU THINK THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN SUMTHANG TO ME :uh: ANY HOW MY NAME IS STRETCH FROM THE NEXT IM NOT NEW TO THIS O.G. I WONT BE UR SUCCA NOW IF U WANT TO HOPP WE CAN I'LL GIVE U A DATE AN PLACE NO PROBLEM WE CAN DO IT THIS IS FUN FO ME NOT PERSONAL. FOR WE CAN REALY HAVE FUN BRING ABOUT 4 TO 6 CARS CAUSE WE WILL. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

yea this is cmb. next nevel cc all day, all nite, all up in the air


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WESS UP BIG JON WE'RE DOING ANOTHER SHOW , ON DEC SIXTH @ ANGELS STATDIUM . U AND JUAN TOOK THE MONEY LAST TIME , CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS FROM O*C, LA,IE ,SD, AND EVEN THE NORTHERN CALI HOPPERS COME OUT IN SUPPORT UR SHOW THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> MAYBE YOU THINK THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN SUMTHANG TO ME :uh: ANY HOW MY NAMIS STRETCH FROM THE NEXT IM NOT NEW TO THIS O.G. I WONT BE UR SUCCA NOW IF U W NT TO HOPP WE CAN I'LL GIVE U A DATE AN PLACE NO PROBLEM WE CAN DO IT THIS ISFUN FO ME NOT PERSONAL. FOR WE CAN REALY HAVE FUN BRING ABOUT 4 TO 6 CARS CA USE WE WILL. :thumbsup:
> /quote]
> its all good big dogg its all fun and games till someone gets there eye poked out..................


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Nov 16 2009, 07:01 PM~15684160
> *WESS UP BIG JON WE'RE DOING ANOTHER SHOW , ON DEC SIXTH @ ANGELS STATDIUM . U AND JUAN TOOK THE MONEY LAST TIME , CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS FROM O*C, LA,IE ,SD, AND EVEN THE NORTHERN CALI HOPPERS COME OUT IN SUPPORT UR SHOW THANKS :biggrin:
> *



I WILL BETHERE TO COLLECT SOME MORE MONEY FOR X-MAS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 17 2009, 02:55 AM~15688561
> *I WILL BETHERE TO COLLECT SOME MORE MONEY FOR X-MAS
> *


LOL. N U NO DIS MANNN !!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> > MAYBE YOU THINK THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN SUMTHANG TO ME :uh: ANY HOW MY NAMIS STRETCH FROM THE NEXT IM NOT NEW TO THIS O.G. I WONT BE UR SUCCA NOW IF U W NT TO HOPP WE CAN I'LL GIVE U A DATE AN PLACE NO PROBLEM WE CAN DO IT THIS ISFUN FO ME NOT PERSONAL. FOR WE CAN REALY HAVE FUN BRING ABOUT 4 TO 6 CARS CA USE WE WILL. :thumbsup:
> > /quote]
> > its all good big dogg its all fun and games till someone gets there eye poked out..................
> 
> ...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Nov 17 2009, 07:49 PM~15696519
> *LOL. N U NO DIS MANNN !!!
> *


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 18 2009, 01:52 PM~15704130
> *
> *


deal :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 22 2009, 10:58 AM~15744390
> *deal :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL MAN LETS HAVE FUN NEW YEARS WE DRINK [email protected] DONT FORGET THE CUPS AND ICE AND PEPPERMINT WE DONT WANT TO DRIVE AWAY WIT LIQUER BREATH :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15696365
> *:biggrin:
> *



DO U HAVE WHO-BANGING CAR IF SO WHEN IT READY TO GET SERVED


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 07:39 PM~15760608
> *DO U HAVE WHO-BANGING CAR IF SO WHEN IT READY TO GET SERVED
> *


lmfao


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:47 PM~15760722
> *:biggrin:
> *



JOE ALL U DO IS PUT SMILIES FACES U CAN'T TYPE :tears:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 25 2009, 12:20 AM~15775028
> *JOE ALL U DO IS PUT SMILIES FACES U CAN'T TYPE :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave: wut up big joey


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 24 2009, 11:20 PM~15775028
> *JOE ALL U DO IS PUT SMILIES FACES U CAN'T TYPE :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 25 2009, 12:20 AM~15775028
> *JOE ALL U DO IS PUT SMILIES FACES U CAN'T TYPE :tears:
> *


I CAN TYPE JUST DONT GOT ANYTHING TO SAY ONLY WHEN NEEDIT ARE YOU READY FOR DA FRIST :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 25 2009, 12:13 PM~15778647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CHIPPER WHATS UP FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 26 2009, 03:06 PM~15791390
> *I CAN TYPE  JUST DONT GOT ANYTHING TO SAY ONLY WHEN NEEDIT ARE YOU READY FOR DA FRIST :biggrin:
> *



JUST FUCKN WITH U JOE BUT YES HAD A LITTLE FIRE AWEEK AGO SENDING IT TO DARRLY AND JOHN FRIDAY OR SATURDAY FOR A CHECK UP GOT BUS UP DA COOL SPOT.ASAP ON THE 6 IT THEY GOT SOME MORE AAA TOWS


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 27 2009, 06:11 AM~15796101
> *JUST FUCKN WITH U JOE BUT YES HAD A LITTLE FIRE AWEEK AGO SENDING IT TO DARRLY AND JOHN FRIDAY OR SATURDAY FOR A CHECK UP GOT BUS UP DA COOL SPOT.ASAP ON THE 6 IT THEY GOT SOME MORE AAA TOWS
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME76 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 7 2009, 09:49 AM~15898705
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: BALL RIDER :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15900252
> *:uh:  :uh: BALL RIDER  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 7 2009, 02:13 PM~15900252
> *:uh:  :uh: BALL RIDER  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 02:31 PM~15901093
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wat up chiao


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15900252
> *:uh:  :uh: BALL RIDER  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 7 2009, 02:19 PM~15900958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 08:22 PM~15918501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------

